# Cubs rule!



## Pogo

Four games to two.  First pennant since *1945*. 

Relish it Cub fans.  You sure paid yer dues.

​


----------



## Papageorgio

Nice win! Now, four more and the curse is gone.


----------



## JoeB131




----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Thank the 1994 strike and the imbalance created by pure free agency. Big market teams have had an unfair advantage ever since. The Red Sox drought was cured by that strike and also the White Sox and Cubs.
The Cubs averaged 1 playoff every 25 years between 1945 and the strike and that multiplied by _seven_ after the strike. This development is inflated and was inevitable.


----------



## Pogo

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Thank the 1994 strike and the imbalance created by pure free agency. Big market teams have had an unfair advantage ever since. The Red Sox drought was cured by that strike and also the White Sox and Cubs.
> The Cubs averaged 1 playoff every 25 years between 1945 and the strike and that multiplied by _seven_ after the strike. This development is inflated and was inevitable.



That's grossly misleading.  The Cubs weren't IN the playoffs for the first.39 years of that period and the time since then is but 22 years.  Way too small a sample to be talking about "average".  They were simply hapless for four decades, then got better.

​
As for big market teams being "unfairly advantaged" I give you Cincinnati (1995, 2010, 2012, 2013)_,_ Tampa Bay (2008, 2010, 2011, 2013), KC (2014, 2015), Oakland (2000, 2001, 2002, 2003, 2006, 2012, 2013, 2014) and Milwaukee (2008, 2011).  Or take Pittsburgh as a small market short-term comparison --- no postseason for 21 years 1992-2013... and then three years in a row.  They floundered, then they improved.  Not rocket surgery.


----------



## JoeB131

Pogo said:


> That's grossly misleading. The Cubs weren't IN the playoffs for the first.39 years of that period and the time since then is but 22 years. Way too small a sample to be talking about "average". They were simply hapless for four decades, then got better.



And one has to give the Ricketts family a lot of credit for not just taking the fans for granted, which previous owners have done, and really invested in getting the talent for this team to get where it is.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Pogo said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank the 1994 strike and the imbalance created by pure free agency. Big market teams have had an unfair advantage ever since. The Red Sox drought was cured by that strike and also the White Sox and Cubs.
> The Cubs averaged 1 playoff every 25 years between 1945 and the strike and that multiplied by _seven_ after the strike. This development is inflated and was inevitable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's grossly misleading.  The Cubs weren't IN the playoffs for the first.39 years of that period and the time since then is but 22 years.  Way too small a sample to be talking about "average".  They were simply hapless for four decades, then got better.
> 
> ​
> As for big market teams being "unfairly advantaged" I give you Cincinnati (1995, 2010, 2012, 2013)_,_ Tampa Bay (2008, 2010, 2011, 2013), KC (2014, 2015), Oakland (2000, 2001, 2002, 2003, 2006, 2012, 2013, 2014) and Milwaukee (2008, 2011).  Or take Pittsburgh as a small market short-term comparison --- no postseason for 21 years 1992-2013... and then three years in a row.  They floundered, then they improved.  Not rocket surgery.
Click to expand...

Each of the small market teams who had success were subsequently scattered onto big market teams. Most of the KC Royals will be playing for the Yankees and Red Sox before you know it.
As for the Cubs, I accurately cited statistics and math.


----------



## Scorpion

Tribe in 4.
10/29 is my birthday.
I will accept nothing less.


----------



## Pogo

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank the 1994 strike and the imbalance created by pure free agency. Big market teams have had an unfair advantage ever since. The Red Sox drought was cured by that strike and also the White Sox and Cubs.
> The Cubs averaged 1 playoff every 25 years between 1945 and the strike and that multiplied by _seven_ after the strike. This development is inflated and was inevitable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's grossly misleading.  The Cubs weren't IN the playoffs for the first.39 years of that period and the time since then is but 22 years.  Way too small a sample to be talking about "average".  They were simply hapless for four decades, then got better.
> 
> ​
> As for big market teams being "unfairly advantaged" I give you Cincinnati (1995, 2010, 2012, 2013)_,_ Tampa Bay (2008, 2010, 2011, 2013), KC (2014, 2015), Oakland (2000, 2001, 2002, 2003, 2006, 2012, 2013, 2014) and Milwaukee (2008, 2011).  Or take Pittsburgh as a small market short-term comparison --- no postseason for 21 years 1992-2013... and then three years in a row.  They floundered, then they improved.  Not rocket surgery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Each of the small market teams who had success were subsequently scattered onto big market teams. Most of the KC Royals will be playing for the Yankees and Red Sox before you know it.
> As for the Cubs, I accurately cited statistics and math.
Click to expand...


No, you cherrypicked to fuel a conspiracy theory and then tacked on a speculation fallacy about future events that haven't happened.  ALL of the successful small-market years cited above are post-1994 and run right up to last year.  

If your premise about large-market teams were true the topic team of this thread would never have had such a drought -- Chicago is not a small market.  Nor did it hold back the White Sox.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Pogo said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank the 1994 strike and the imbalance created by pure free agency. Big market teams have had an unfair advantage ever since. The Red Sox drought was cured by that strike and also the White Sox and Cubs.
> The Cubs averaged 1 playoff every 25 years between 1945 and the strike and that multiplied by _seven_ after the strike. This development is inflated and was inevitable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's grossly misleading.  The Cubs weren't IN the playoffs for the first.39 years of that period and the time since then is but 22 years.  Way too small a sample to be talking about "average".  They were simply hapless for four decades, then got better.
> 
> ​
> As for big market teams being "unfairly advantaged" I give you Cincinnati (1995, 2010, 2012, 2013)_,_ Tampa Bay (2008, 2010, 2011, 2013), KC (2014, 2015), Oakland (2000, 2001, 2002, 2003, 2006, 2012, 2013, 2014) and Milwaukee (2008, 2011).  Or take Pittsburgh as a small market short-term comparison --- no postseason for 21 years 1992-2013... and then three years in a row.  They floundered, then they improved.  Not rocket surgery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Each of the small market teams who had success were subsequently scattered onto big market teams. Most of the KC Royals will be playing for the Yankees and Red Sox before you know it.
> As for the Cubs, I accurately cited statistics and math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you cherrypicked to fuel a conspiracy theory and then tacked on a speculation fallacy about future events that haven't happened.  ALL of the successful small-market years cited above are post-1994 and run right up to last year.
> 
> If your premise about large-market teams were true the topic team of this thread would never have had such a drought -- Chicago is not a small market.  Nor did it hold back the White Sox.
Click to expand...

Again, before the strike, 2 playoff appearances in fifty years; after the strike, six appearances in twenty years.
Get a non-democrat to do the algebra for you.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

CUBS WIN CUBS WIN!!! they are going all the way.they have accomplished their first task getting there and now they are set to win it.I said form the very get go that if they got past the SF Giants they would win it all and I am sticking to that. The SF giants were the toughest opponent that would give them problems.

 Joe Maddon said he did not want to go back to chicago and face them again for game five and have to face cuoto who other than a homer that barely cleared the fence at wrigley,shut them out the first time only winning a 1-0 game.

I said it before,alll the other teams dont match up well against them,that after they beat the Giants they were home free and I am sticking to it.

This Cubs team is different that all the others in the past as evidenced that they are in the series this time,they got a special mojo and belief in themselves none of the other cub teams had.


----------



## EriktheRed

I take nothing for granted, but one thing I do know: every time this year it looked like the Cubs were on the ropes and were possibly going down without getting back up, they pulled out of it.


----------



## EriktheRed

Scorpion said:


> Tribe in 4.
> 10/29 is my birthday.
> I will accept nothing less.




Something tells me it ain't going down like that, but if it did, I'd still be happy that the Cubs finally made it to the Big Dance.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Scorpion said:


> Tribe in 4.
> 10/29 is my birthday.
> I will accept nothing less.



Tribe in four not willing to accept anything less? well better get out your crying towel because I GUARANTEE they wont sweep them in four IF they do win it all.

expect it to go  6 or 7 games. Oh and when the Cubs win it all what are you going to do then when you wont even accept them losing ONE game?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

LA RAM FAN said:


> CUBS WIN CUBS WIN!!! they are going all the way.they have accomplished their first task getting there and now they are set to win it.I said form the very get go that if they got past the SF Giants they would win it all and I am sticking to that. The SF giants were the toughest opponent that would give them problems.
> 
> Joe Maddon said he did not want to go back to chicago and face them again for game five and have to face cuoto who other than a homer that barely cleared the fence at wrigley,shut them out the first time only winning a 1-0 game.
> 
> I said it before,alll the other teams dont match up well against them,that after they beat the Giants they were home free and I am sticking to it.
> 
> This Cubs team is different that all the others in the past as evidenced that they are in the series this time,they got a special mojo and belief in themselves none of the other cub teams had.


Get used to it. Just as with the Red Sox winning 3 WS after the '94 strike the Cubs will continue their success with their unfair big market advantage.


----------



## GHook93

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Thank the 1994 strike and the imbalance created by pure free agency. Big market teams have had an unfair advantage ever since. The Red Sox drought was cured by that strike and also the White Sox and Cubs.
> The Cubs averaged 1 playoff every 25 years between 1945 and the strike and that multiplied by _seven_ after the strike. This development is inflated and was inevitable.



True big market teams have a clear advantage, but you have seen time and time again small market teams like KC make it all the way.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

Pogo said:


> Four games to two.  First pennant since *1945*.
> 
> Relish it Cub fans.  You sure paid yer dues.
> 
> ​



I hope they lose, I hope the 4th loss comes in Wrigley, I hope they have a big lead that is blown in the 9th inning. I'm not a big baseball fan but I love seeing home fans disappointed in the World Series, but it's nothing personal cubby fans.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

GHook93 said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank the 1994 strike and the imbalance created by pure free agency. Big market teams have had an unfair advantage ever since. The Red Sox drought was cured by that strike and also the White Sox and Cubs.
> The Cubs averaged 1 playoff every 25 years between 1945 and the strike and that multiplied by _seven_ after the strike. This development is inflated and was inevitable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True big market teams have a clear advantage, but you have seen time and time again small market teams like KC make it all the way.
Click to expand...


Yep my Royals have proved that you can spend all the money in the world for talent but the Royals got there and won it all because they had something all these big money market teams dont have.passion for the game and heart and a strong desire to play for the love of the game instead of the money to go along with their talent they have.

The Cubs have always been my second favorite team but I like them even more so now than ever though because they followed the same blueprint the royals did in winning their world series doing the little things,good old fashioned baseball.they have the same heart and desire to to go out and play for the love of the game that my Royals had last year and its paying off.

He is soooo right though.I lost interest in baseball in the mid 90's not because of the strike,people need to get over that,but because of that stupid three way wild card division series.Baseball was the last sport that did it right where the person that wins the division moves on and everyone else stays home.Plus classic ballparks being torn down has tainted the game as well like the detriot tigers for example,and most important like he said,free agency has ruined the game.there needs to be a salary cap so the big market teams cant but the best talent in the world.

Back in the early 70's,it would have been unheard of for Johnny cuoto to not finish most his career with the Reds. the good old days of teams like the reds and a's being able to compete year with these other teams are over with.

That is why unless it is the royals or the cubs in the series,I never watch i where when i was little,i always watched the world series and did not care who was in it.the owners indeed ruined the game in the 90's with outlandish free agent signings.fuck baseball.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

BuckToothMoron said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Four games to two.  First pennant since *1945*.
> 
> Relish it Cub fans.  You sure paid yer dues.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they lose, I hope the 4th loss comes in Wrigley, I hope they have a big lead that is blown in the 9th inning. I'm not a big baseball fan but I love seeing home fans disappointed in the World Series, but it's nothing personal cubby fans.
Click to expand...


why you a cleveland resident?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Pogo said:


> Four games to two.  First pennant since *1945*.
> 
> Relish it Cub fans.  You sure paid yer dues.
> 
> ​



Bandwagoner.


----------



## Pogo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Four games to two.  First pennant since *1945*.
> 
> Relish it Cub fans.  You sure paid yer dues.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bandwagoner.
Click to expand...


Nope.  Always have had a soft spot for the Cubs.  First time I ever went to Chicago I worked in an afternoon at Wrigley.  Against the Cards.  What a great view.


----------



## Pogo

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank the 1994 strike and the imbalance created by pure free agency. Big market teams have had an unfair advantage ever since. The Red Sox drought was cured by that strike and also the White Sox and Cubs.
> The Cubs averaged 1 playoff every 25 years between 1945 and the strike and that multiplied by _seven_ after the strike. This development is inflated and was inevitable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's grossly misleading.  The Cubs weren't IN the playoffs for the first.39 years of that period and the time since then is but 22 years.  Way too small a sample to be talking about "average".  They were simply hapless for four decades, then got better.
> 
> ​
> As for big market teams being "unfairly advantaged" I give you Cincinnati (1995, 2010, 2012, 2013)_,_ Tampa Bay (2008, 2010, 2011, 2013), KC (2014, 2015), Oakland (2000, 2001, 2002, 2003, 2006, 2012, 2013, 2014) and Milwaukee (2008, 2011).  Or take Pittsburgh as a small market short-term comparison --- no postseason for 21 years 1992-2013... and then three years in a row.  They floundered, then they improved.  Not rocket surgery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Each of the small market teams who had success were subsequently scattered onto big market teams. Most of the KC Royals will be playing for the Yankees and Red Sox before you know it.
> As for the Cubs, I accurately cited statistics and math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you cherrypicked to fuel a conspiracy theory and then tacked on a speculation fallacy about future events that haven't happened.  ALL of the successful small-market years cited above are post-1994 and run right up to last year.
> 
> If your premise about large-market teams were true the topic team of this thread would never have had such a drought -- Chicago is not a small market.  Nor did it hold back the White Sox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, before the strike, 2 playoff appearances in fifty years; after the strike, six appearances in twenty years.
> Get a non-democrat to do the algebra for you.
Click to expand...


It ain't al-gebra at all; its statistical noise you're trying to use to prove a bullshit point.  I gave you several, but not all, examples of exceptions to your make-believe theory.  Here's another:  Detroit Tigers -- 2006, 2011, 2012, 2013, 2014.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Pogo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Four games to two.  First pennant since *1945*.
> 
> Relish it Cub fans.  You sure paid yer dues.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bandwagoner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  Always have had a soft spot for the Cubs.  First time I ever went to Chicago I worked in an afternoon at Wrigley.  Against the Cards.  What a great view.
Click to expand...


Still a bit of a bandwagoner though. But hey, root for who you want all the same.


----------



## Papageorgio

Inside job is the only bandwagon fan on this thread. He claimed his favorite team last year was the Pirates. Pretty funny stuff.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

LA RAM FAN said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Four games to two.  First pennant since *1945*.
> 
> Relish it Cub fans.  You sure paid yer dues.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they lose, I hope the 4th loss comes in Wrigley, I hope they have a big lead that is blown in the 9th inning. I'm not a big baseball fan but I love seeing home fans disappointed in the World Series, but it's nothing personal cubby fans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why you a cleveland resident?
Click to expand...


Nope


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

GHook93 said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank the 1994 strike and the imbalance created by pure free agency. Big market teams have had an unfair advantage ever since. The Red Sox drought was cured by that strike and also the White Sox and Cubs.
> The Cubs averaged 1 playoff every 25 years between 1945 and the strike and that multiplied by _seven_ after the strike. This development is inflated and was inevitable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True big market teams have a clear advantage, but you have seen time and time again small market teams like KC make it all the way.
Click to expand...

Yep. But not with consistency. And then they're almost immediately scattered onto big market teams.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

LA RAM FAN said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank the 1994 strike and the imbalance created by pure free agency. Big market teams have had an unfair advantage ever since. The Red Sox drought was cured by that strike and also the White Sox and Cubs.
> The Cubs averaged 1 playoff every 25 years between 1945 and the strike and that multiplied by _seven_ after the strike. This development is inflated and was inevitable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True big market teams have a clear advantage, but you have seen time and time again small market teams like KC make it all the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep my Royals have proved that you can spend all the money in the world for talent but the Royals got there and won it all because they had something all these big money market teams dont have.passion for the game and heart and a strong desire to play for the love of the game instead of the money to go along with their talent they have.
> 
> The Cubs have always been my second favorite team but I like them even more so now than ever though because they followed the same blueprint the royals did in winning their world series doing the little things,good old fashioned baseball.they have the same heart and desire to to go out and play for the love of the game that my Royals had last year and its paying off.
> 
> He is soooo right though.I lost interest in baseball in the mid 90's not because of the strike,people need to get over that,but because of that stupid three way wild card division series.Baseball was the last sport that did it right where the person that wins the division moves on and everyone else stays home.Plus classic ballparks being torn down has tainted the game as well like the detriot tigers for example,and most important like he said,free agency has ruined the game.there needs to be a salary cap so the big market teams cant but the best talent in the world.
> 
> Back in the early 70's,it would have been unheard of for Johnny cuoto to not finish most his career with the Reds. the good old days of teams like the reds and a's being able to compete year with these other teams are over with.
> 
> That is why unless it is the royals or the cubs in the series,I never watch i where when i was little,i always watched the world series and did not care who was in it.the owners indeed ruined the game in the 90's with outlandish free agent signings.fuck baseball.
Click to expand...

I'm not into a salary cap. That just punishes deserving players. They earn the $$.
Instead, big markets need more franchises. But ESPN would have none of that. They know big markets bring guaranteed ratings.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Pogo said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank the 1994 strike and the imbalance created by pure free agency. Big market teams have had an unfair advantage ever since. The Red Sox drought was cured by that strike and also the White Sox and Cubs.
> The Cubs averaged 1 playoff every 25 years between 1945 and the strike and that multiplied by _seven_ after the strike. This development is inflated and was inevitable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's grossly misleading.  The Cubs weren't IN the playoffs for the first.39 years of that period and the time since then is but 22 years.  Way too small a sample to be talking about "average".  They were simply hapless for four decades, then got better.
> 
> ​
> As for big market teams being "unfairly advantaged" I give you Cincinnati (1995, 2010, 2012, 2013)_,_ Tampa Bay (2008, 2010, 2011, 2013), KC (2014, 2015), Oakland (2000, 2001, 2002, 2003, 2006, 2012, 2013, 2014) and Milwaukee (2008, 2011).  Or take Pittsburgh as a small market short-term comparison --- no postseason for 21 years 1992-2013... and then three years in a row.  They floundered, then they improved.  Not rocket surgery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Each of the small market teams who had success were subsequently scattered onto big market teams. Most of the KC Royals will be playing for the Yankees and Red Sox before you know it.
> As for the Cubs, I accurately cited statistics and math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you cherrypicked to fuel a conspiracy theory and then tacked on a speculation fallacy about future events that haven't happened.  ALL of the successful small-market years cited above are post-1994 and run right up to last year.
> 
> If your premise about large-market teams were true the topic team of this thread would never have had such a drought -- Chicago is not a small market.  Nor did it hold back the White Sox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, before the strike, 2 playoff appearances in fifty years; after the strike, six appearances in twenty years.
> Get a non-democrat to do the algebra for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It ain't al-gebra at all; its statistical noise you're trying to use to prove a bullshit point.  I gave you several, but not all, examples of exceptions to your make-believe theory.  Here's another:  Detroit Tigers -- 2006, 2011, 2012, 2013, 2014.
Click to expand...

The Tigers currently pay the fourth highest salary in MLB. Sustainability will become a problem. The Cubs salary will increase as they become forced to hang on to the players they've farmed in addition to those they bought.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Papageorgio said:


> Inside job is the only bandwagon fan on this thread. He claimed his favorite team last year was the Pirates. Pretty funny stuff.



If not bandwagon, then fair weather. To me, that's pretty much the same though.


----------



## Pogo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Four games to two.  First pennant since *1945*.
> 
> Relish it Cub fans.  You sure paid yer dues.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bandwagoner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  Always have had a soft spot for the Cubs.  First time I ever went to Chicago I worked in an afternoon at Wrigley.  Against the Cards.  What a great view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still a bit of a bandwagoner though. But hey, root for who you want all the same.
Click to expand...


Why?  Because I exult at a Cubs achievement?  Something I would have done any of the last 40-50 years had it happened sooner?

Doesn't make any sense.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Pogo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Four games to two.  First pennant since *1945*.
> 
> Relish it Cub fans.  You sure paid yer dues.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bandwagoner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  Always have had a soft spot for the Cubs.  First time I ever went to Chicago I worked in an afternoon at Wrigley.  Against the Cards.  What a great view.
Click to expand...


He is always making false accusations against people that they are bandwaggon fans.I saw NOTHING in your post that indicated you were a bandwagon Cubs fan.

as you can see from all my posts i have made it clear many times in the past that the Royals  have ALWAYS  been my favorite team in baseball the fact i live here in KC,yet when i was cheering them on last year he called ME a bandwaggon fan as well.

Just because I did not come on here years ago and talk about the Royals he assumes I am a bandwagon fan of them. Never mind the fact I never came on here years ago to talk about the royals being my favorite team because they were so horrible and the joke of the league it was embarrassing to admit they were my favorite team since i had nothing to brag about.

Never mind the fact that even in the years where they were the worst team in baseball and the joke of major league baseball for over over 25 years finishing with the worst record so many times   I STILL went to 10 to 20 home games a year.If that makes me a bandwagon fan,then I sure am very proud of that honor that i stuck through them in the worst of times all those years and still showed up and cheered them on.

thats why I have always been impressed with the Cubs fans and why I want them so badly to win,there isnt a city and team that deserves to win the world series more so than them the fact they got the most dedicated and loyal fans in the country.for so many years they were just like the royals as well.

would be the joke of major league baseball having the worst record in the league but unlike kc fans,THEY would show up and sell out their games everyday for the entire season and whats was most impressive about it,is that they did that during a time when they did not have lights and they played all their games during the daytime.

Thats the thing that sucks about baseball these days.i always remembered the good old days when the playoffs at LEAST played their games in the daytime.those days are over with. just another reason why baseball sucks so bad these days.

The Oakland A's got the greatest fans in the country as well.they are as horrible right now as the royals and cubs used to be yet thye pack them in every game as well and they stay till the final out of the game cheering them on no matter how bad the score is.you wont find any other city that does that in baseball besides them and the cubs.thats why the A's are my second favorite team in the american league after the royals.

I feel sorry for a's fans in the bay area they got to put up with such an owner who is a jerk and not committed to winning the fact they got the greatest fans in the country. they deserve much better than that. Hopefully someday they will get an owner like the cubs have who is committed to turning that franchise around into a winner.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Inside job is the only bandwagon fan on this thread. He claimed his favorite team last year was the Pirates. Pretty funny stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not bandwagon, then fair weather. To me, that's pretty much the same though.
Click to expand...


again you grasp at straws with no evidence he is a bandwagon fan or fair weather fan same as you did when I said the royals were my favorite team in baseball.

There goes pooper with his outright lies about me as always.I see.He twists my words as always.I said a couple years ago when the pirates were winners and the cubs were not winning yet and were stilll losers at the time they were my favorite WINNING team in the national league. yet here he is saying i said the pirates were my favorite team last year when I have ALWAYS said the royals have always been my favorite team. such a liar caught lying as always.

he sure loves to twist my words around.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Pogo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Four games to two.  First pennant since *1945*.
> 
> Relish it Cub fans.  You sure paid yer dues.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bandwagoner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  Always have had a soft spot for the Cubs.  First time I ever went to Chicago I worked in an afternoon at Wrigley.  Against the Cards.  What a great view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still a bit of a bandwagoner though. But hey, root for who you want all the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  Because I exult at a Cubs achievement?  Something I would have done any of the last 40-50 years had it happened sooner?
> 
> Doesn't make any sense.
Click to expand...


Like I said,he ALWAYS goes around making false accusations with people they are bandwaggon fans. Even though I made a thread like 4 years ago I was happy to see the royals-"which I have said many times over the years has always been my favorite team," and the pirates were finally winning, two teams I am a big fan of because they are small market teams and i like to see the small market teams win,he said "I" was a bandwaggon fan when i said GO ROYALS last year.

Never mind the fact I have gone to ten to 20 games a year EVERY YEAR the past 30 years  here in kc,somehow to HIS and poopers warped logic,i am a bandwaggon fan so its no surprise they are calling you a band waggon fan  as well.


No surprise really,he was smoking crack for a long time and could not see the obvious that even a  child could see that the Rams were coming back to LA even though I spelled it out to him dummies style MANY TIMES yet it STILL never registered with him. there are an awful lot of ignorant sports posters here at USMB same as him that could not see the obvious that even a child could have seen back then. I swear  USMB has the most ignorant sports fans in the country hands down..

there are very few far and in between that had any intelligence like you did back then who could  see the obvious back then  they were coming back.

again whats sad about it here is  so many here are so ignorant and stupid because as i said,it was so OBVIOUS back then they were coming back years ago that even a CHILD could have figured out the obvious. It didnt take someone with a rocket science degree to be able to figure out what was right in front of their face but they refused to listen to.


I know Pooper to no surprise is falling for the latest hoax created by the media and mark davis that the raiders will get approval to move to Las vegas so GG is probably falling for it as well no doubt even though I have everyone to school on my Raiders thread as well the reason WHY they will stay in oakland.

Pooper is so gullible its unreal.He seriously thought CARSON was for real.seriously. He honestly thought Carson was for real despite how I explained to him dummies style carson was just a hoax yet it went through one ear and out the other with him.

He falls for one hoax after another. Vegas is the latest hoax cooked up by  the media and like the dork he is,he is falling for that one as well even though I have taken him and everyone else to school that it is indeed a hoax same as carson was on my Raiders thread that they are staying in oakland.

Hope you didnt mind me talking there about football. sorry about that if you did.did not mean to get off the subject here. just had to explain it to you who you were dealing with how these two guys dont know anything about logic or common sense and are always making up lies all the time.


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Inside job is the only bandwagon fan on this thread. He claimed his favorite team last year was the Pirates. Pretty funny stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not bandwagon, then fair weather. To me, that's pretty much the same though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> again you grasp at straws with no evidence he is a bandwagon fan or fair weather fan same as you did when I said the royals were my favorite team in baseball.
> 
> There goes pooper with his outright lies about me as always.I see.He twists my words as always.I said a couple years ago when the pirates were winners and the cubs were not winning yet and were stilll losers at the time they were my favorite WINNING team in the national league. yet here he is saying i said the pirates were my favorite team last year when I have ALWAYS said the royals have always been my favorite team. such a liar caught lying as always.
> 
> he sure loves to twist my words around.
Click to expand...




9/11 inside job said:


> would be great if it were the pirates or at least get there.My Royals finally got there for the first time in 30 years.*Now lets have it be the pirates,my favorite team in the NL.*




No outright lies, no twisting of words. That is what you said. Live with it!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Pogo

Papageorgio said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Inside job is the only bandwagon fan on this thread. He claimed his favorite team last year was the Pirates. Pretty funny stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not bandwagon, then fair weather. To me, that's pretty much the same though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> again you grasp at straws with no evidence he is a bandwagon fan or fair weather fan same as you did when I said the royals were my favorite team in baseball.
> 
> There goes pooper with his outright lies about me as always.I see.He twists my words as always.I said a couple years ago when the pirates were winners and the cubs were not winning yet and were stilll losers at the time they were my favorite WINNING team in the national league. yet here he is saying i said the pirates were my favorite team last year when I have ALWAYS said the royals have always been my favorite team. such a liar caught lying as always.
> 
> he sure loves to twist my words around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> would be great if it were the pirates or at least get there.My Royals finally got there for the first time in 30 years.*Now lets have it be the pirates,my favorite team in the NL.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No outright lies, no twisting of words. That is what you said. Live with it!
Click to expand...


See the phrase "in the NL" there?

Whelp ---- the Royals have never been in the NL.  You could look it up.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Inside job is the only bandwagon fan on this thread. He claimed his favorite team last year was the Pirates. Pretty funny stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not bandwagon, then fair weather. To me, that's pretty much the same though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> again you grasp at straws with no evidence he is a bandwagon fan or fair weather fan same as you did when I said the royals were my favorite team in baseball.
> 
> There goes pooper with his outright lies about me as always.I see.He twists my words as always.I said a couple years ago when the pirates were winners and the cubs were not winning yet and were stilll losers at the time they were my favorite WINNING team in the national league. yet here he is saying i said the pirates were my favorite team last year when I have ALWAYS said the royals have always been my favorite team. such a liar caught lying as always.
> 
> he sure loves to twist my words around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> would be great if it were the pirates or at least get there.My Royals finally got there for the first time in 30 years.*Now lets have it be the pirates,my favorite team in the NL.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No outright lies, no twisting of words. That is what you said. Live with it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See the phrase "in the NL" there?
> 
> Whelp ---- the Royals have never been in the NL.  You could look it up.
Click to expand...



He claimed his favorite team last year was the Pirates. Pretty funny stuff.[/QUOTE]

Hmmm. Pooper here it looks like to me just posted -He claimed his favorite TEAM last year was the pirates.proving my point again that he twists my words since like you said,last time you checked,the Royals were not in the national league..

comedy gold.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

you can have different teams in the national league that you like and  to root for each year  to go to the world series you know?  I happen to love BOTH the Cubs and Pirates.The Cubs were just LEARNING how to win last year so they had no chance obviously where the Pirates had had like three winning seasons in a row so of course they were the one that I felt had the more realistic chance of getting there.The Cubs after all proved they were the same old same old Cubs that once they got there they choked losing four straight games to the Mets.lol.did not take a genius to know that was going to happen you know?

so natually i wanted the pirates from the NATIONAL league to get there since they were the ONLY one of the two that had a REAL chance to get to the world series.

.But something that has obviously been the case as I just proved in all my posts is my favorite TEAM is the Royals that I will ALWAYS  cheer to go to the world series and win every year not the Pirates as Pooper somehow believed.


----------



## Papageorgio

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Inside job is the only bandwagon fan on this thread. He claimed his favorite team last year was the Pirates. Pretty funny stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not bandwagon, then fair weather. To me, that's pretty much the same though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> again you grasp at straws with no evidence he is a bandwagon fan or fair weather fan same as you did when I said the royals were my favorite team in baseball.
> 
> There goes pooper with his outright lies about me as always.I see.He twists my words as always.I said a couple years ago when the pirates were winners and the cubs were not winning yet and were stilll losers at the time they were my favorite WINNING team in the national league. yet here he is saying i said the pirates were my favorite team last year when I have ALWAYS said the royals have always been my favorite team. such a liar caught lying as always.
> 
> he sure loves to twist my words around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> would be great if it were the pirates or at least get there.My Royals finally got there for the first time in 30 years.*Now lets have it be the pirates,my favorite team in the NL.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No outright lies, no twisting of words. That is what you said. Live with it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See the phrase "in the NL" there?
> 
> Whelp ---- the Royals have never been in the NL.  You could look it up.
Click to expand...


He said "lets have it be the Pirates, my favorite team in the NL." Pirates are a NL team, you could look it up.


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> you can have different teams in the national league that you like and  to root for each year  to go to the world series you know?  I happen to love BOTH the Cubs and Pirates.The Cubs were just LEARNING how to win last year so they had no chance obviously where the Pirates had had like three winning seasons in a row so of course they were the one that I felt had the more realistic chance of getting there.The Cubs after all proved they were the same old same old Cubs that once they got there they choked losing four straight games to the Mets.lol.did not take a genius to know that was going to happen you know?
> 
> so natually i wanted the pirates from the NATIONAL league to get there since they were the ONLY one of the two that had a REAL chance to get to the world series.
> 
> .But something that has obviously been the case as I just proved in all my posts is my favorite TEAM is the Royals that I will ALWAYS  cheer to go to the world series and win every year not the Pirates as Pooper somehow believed.





9/11 inside job said:


> *Now lets have it be the pirates,my favorite team in the NL.*



I did a direct quote, you posted this and everyone can find where you posted this. I never claimed anything about the Royals, again another lie. I just posted where you said the Pirates were your favorite NL team? Again are you denying you posted this? You love to lie, you lie about me, you lie about Huggy, you lie about antiquity. I tire of you lies, that is why I pretty much keep you on ignore, because lying pieces of crap need to be ignored.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Pogo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Four games to two.  First pennant since *1945*.
> 
> Relish it Cub fans.  You sure paid yer dues.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bandwagoner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  Always have had a soft spot for the Cubs.  First time I ever went to Chicago I worked in an afternoon at Wrigley.  Against the Cards.  What a great view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still a bit of a bandwagoner though. But hey, root for who you want all the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  Because I exult at a Cubs achievement?  Something I would have done any of the last 40-50 years had it happened sooner?
> 
> Doesn't make any sense.
Click to expand...


I might've done the same; wouldn't have made me not a bit of a bandwagoner.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

damn Cubs lost.That pitcher is like Baumgardner,unhittable.Cubs fans might just have to settle that they finally made it back to the world series for the first time in over 70 years. Thats okay because on the bright side,this is a young team that is going to be good for years to come and with the same pitching staff if they dont win it this year maybe next year after all my Royals did not win the world series when they made it back for the first time in 29 years,it took them a second try  so that is something to be optimistic about if they dont get it done this time.


----------



## Pogo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Four games to two.  First pennant since *1945*.
> 
> Relish it Cub fans.  You sure paid yer dues.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bandwagoner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  Always have had a soft spot for the Cubs.  First time I ever went to Chicago I worked in an afternoon at Wrigley.  Against the Cards.  What a great view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still a bit of a bandwagoner though. But hey, root for who you want all the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  Because I exult at a Cubs achievement?  Something I would have done any of the last 40-50 years had it happened sooner?
> 
> Doesn't make any sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I might've done the same; wouldn't have made me not a bit of a bandwagoner.
Click to expand...


Engrish?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Pogo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bandwagoner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  Always have had a soft spot for the Cubs.  First time I ever went to Chicago I worked in an afternoon at Wrigley.  Against the Cards.  What a great view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still a bit of a bandwagoner though. But hey, root for who you want all the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  Because I exult at a Cubs achievement?  Something I would have done any of the last 40-50 years had it happened sooner?
> 
> Doesn't make any sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I might've done the same; wouldn't have made me not a bit of a bandwagoner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Engrish?
Click to expand...


There's plenty of people who have "a soft spot" for the Cubs. That doesn't make them bandwagoners, bro.


----------



## Pogo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  Always have had a soft spot for the Cubs.  First time I ever went to Chicago I worked in an afternoon at Wrigley.  Against the Cards.  What a great view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still a bit of a bandwagoner though. But hey, root for who you want all the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  Because I exult at a Cubs achievement?  Something I would have done any of the last 40-50 years had it happened sooner?
> 
> Doesn't make any sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I might've done the same; wouldn't have made me not a bit of a bandwagoner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Engrish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's plenty of people who have "a soft spot" for the Cubs. That doesn't make them bandwagoners, bro.
Click to expand...


So now you're taking the position of what I said from the beginning, to argue against what you said from the beginning.
Must be an interesting traffic circle in your head.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Pogo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still a bit of a bandwagoner though. But hey, root for who you want all the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Because I exult at a Cubs achievement?  Something I would have done any of the last 40-50 years had it happened sooner?
> 
> Doesn't make any sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I might've done the same; wouldn't have made me not a bit of a bandwagoner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Engrish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's plenty of people who have "a soft spot" for the Cubs. That doesn't make them bandwagoners, bro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you're taking the position of what I said from the beginning, to argue against what you said from the beginning.
> Must be an interesting traffic circle in your head.
Click to expand...


I've not changed my position once, dip shit. I've called you a bandwagoner "from the beginning."


----------



## Pogo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Because I exult at a Cubs achievement?  Something I would have done any of the last 40-50 years had it happened sooner?
> 
> Doesn't make any sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might've done the same; wouldn't have made me not a bit of a bandwagoner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Engrish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's plenty of people who have "a soft spot" for the Cubs. That doesn't make them bandwagoners, bro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you're taking the position of what I said from the beginning, to argue against what you said from the beginning.
> Must be an interesting traffic circle in your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've not changed my position once, dip shit. I've called you a bandwagoner "from the beginning."
Click to expand...


And I already explained why that isn't the case, and you just got done agreeing with me in your last post.

As I said --- interesting traffic circle in your head.  Especially with traffic going the wrong way.


----------



## Pogo

LA RAM FAN said:


> damn Cubs lost.That pitcher is like Baumgardner,unhittable.Cubs fans might just have to settle that they finally made it back to the world series for the first time in over 70 years. Thats okay because on the bright side,this is a young team that is going to be good for years to come and with the same pitching staff if they dont win it this year maybe next year after all my Royals did not win the world series when they made it back for the first time in 29 years,it took them a second try  so that is something to be optimistic about if they dont get it done this time.



Beg to differ.  Baumgartner is in no way "unhittable".


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Pogo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might've done the same; wouldn't have made me not a bit of a bandwagoner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Engrish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's plenty of people who have "a soft spot" for the Cubs. That doesn't make them bandwagoners, bro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you're taking the position of what I said from the beginning, to argue against what you said from the beginning.
> Must be an interesting traffic circle in your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've not changed my position once, dip shit. I've called you a bandwagoner "from the beginning."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I already explained why that isn't the case, and you just got done agreeing with me in your last post.
> 
> As I said --- interesting traffic circle in your head.  Especially with traffic going the wrong way.
Click to expand...


Making a blanket accusation (that makes no sense) is not "explaining". It's a lot of things rooted in your cowardice, but it's definitely not explaining. But let's get back on point; do you deny that you're a bandwagoner?


----------



## Pogo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Engrish?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's plenty of people who have "a soft spot" for the Cubs. That doesn't make them bandwagoners, bro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you're taking the position of what I said from the beginning, to argue against what you said from the beginning.
> Must be an interesting traffic circle in your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've not changed my position once, dip shit. I've called you a bandwagoner "from the beginning."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I already explained why that isn't the case, and you just got done agreeing with me in your last post.
> 
> As I said --- interesting traffic circle in your head.  Especially with traffic going the wrong way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Making a blanket accusation (that makes no sense) is not "explaining". It's a lot of things rooted in your cowardice, but it's definitely not explaining. But let's get back on point; do you deny that you're a bandwagoner?
Click to expand...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Pogo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's plenty of people who have "a soft spot" for the Cubs. That doesn't make them bandwagoners, bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now you're taking the position of what I said from the beginning, to argue against what you said from the beginning.
> Must be an interesting traffic circle in your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've not changed my position once, dip shit. I've called you a bandwagoner "from the beginning."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I already explained why that isn't the case, and you just got done agreeing with me in your last post.
> 
> As I said --- interesting traffic circle in your head.  Especially with traffic going the wrong way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Making a blanket accusation (that makes no sense) is not "explaining". It's a lot of things rooted in your cowardice, but it's definitely not explaining. But let's get back on point; do you deny that you're a bandwagoner?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Schtick. I know Cubs fans, dude. I know what they've endured. I ain't hating on you for rooting for the Cubs; the simple reality is that you're a bandwagoner though. Just admit simple facts instead of doubling down on your assery.


----------



## Pogo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now you're taking the position of what I said from the beginning, to argue against what you said from the beginning.
> Must be an interesting traffic circle in your head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've not changed my position once, dip shit. I've called you a bandwagoner "from the beginning."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I already explained why that isn't the case, and you just got done agreeing with me in your last post.
> 
> As I said --- interesting traffic circle in your head.  Especially with traffic going the wrong way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Making a blanket accusation (that makes no sense) is not "explaining". It's a lot of things rooted in your cowardice, but it's definitely not explaining. But let's get back on point; do you deny that you're a bandwagoner?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Schtick. I know Cubs fans, dude. I know what they've endured. I ain't hating on you for rooting for the Cubs; the simple reality is that you're a bandwagoner though. Just admit simple facts instead of doubling down on your assery.
Click to expand...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Pogo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've not changed my position once, dip shit. I've called you a bandwagoner "from the beginning."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I already explained why that isn't the case, and you just got done agreeing with me in your last post.
> 
> As I said --- interesting traffic circle in your head.  Especially with traffic going the wrong way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Making a blanket accusation (that makes no sense) is not "explaining". It's a lot of things rooted in your cowardice, but it's definitely not explaining. But let's get back on point; do you deny that you're a bandwagoner?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Schtick. I know Cubs fans, dude. I know what they've endured. I ain't hating on you for rooting for the Cubs; the simple reality is that you're a bandwagoner though. Just admit simple facts instead of doubling down on your assery.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Someone wrote a blog post about you..

Meet the Biggest Douchebag Bandwagon Fan In Sports History


----------



## EriktheRed

Scorpion said:


> Tribe in 4.
> 10/29 is my birthday.
> I will accept nothing less.




Oh well, maybe you can still get a pony.


----------



## Scorpion

EriktheRed said:


> Scorpion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tribe in 4.
> 10/29 is my birthday.
> I will accept nothing less.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, maybe you can still get a pony.
Click to expand...

LOL 
That's so sweet.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

If Pogo had a son, he'd look like.......................













































































































































































..............


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Meanwhile, there are real fans that put Pogo to shame:


----------



## Compost

Well, bandwagons and it's been so long since they won they are due, aside.  Now the Indians and the Cubs are tied one game apiece.  They are off today.  If there's anybody who wants to talk about the game.... Who's pitching tomorrow?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Pogo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> damn Cubs lost.That pitcher is like Baumgardner,unhittable.Cubs fans might just have to settle that they finally made it back to the world series for the first time in over 70 years. Thats okay because on the bright side,this is a young team that is going to be good for years to come and with the same pitching staff if they dont win it this year maybe next year after all my Royals did not win the world series when they made it back for the first time in 29 years,it took them a second try  so that is something to be optimistic about if they dont get it done this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beg to differ.  Baumgartner is in no way "unhittable".
Click to expand...


Not talking regular season.during the post season he is. sure he gave up a 3 run homer to the cubs pitcher in the playoffs but he obviously got too confidant and made the mistake of relaxing with his pitches thinking a pitcher would never hit a home run off him.lol

Other than that I cant remember a time in the playoffs when someone was able to put up good amount of runs on him.

sure during the regular season he will have bad games,who doesnt? nobody but playoffs? that never happens with him.

He is like montana in big games where kershaw i compare to dan marino.Put up impressive numbers in the regular season but always choked in big games.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Compost said:


> Well, bandwagons and it's been so long since they won they are due, aside.  Now the Indians and the Cubs are tied one game apiece.  They are off today.  If there's anybody who wants to talk about the game.... Who's pitching tomorrow?



I feel very confidant actually that the Cubs will win the world series.I forgot that the really good pitcher the Indians have Kluber,he will only be available for games four and seven.

 He is the only starter that will cause the Cubs problems,that is why they will win. They wont face him tomorrow in game three so they will be up 2-1 at that point. Then when they face him in game four,lets just assume the Cubs lose that game.series is tied two to two at that point.

 well the Cubs would not face him again till game seven IF it went that far but it wont simply because they wont have to face Kluber in games 5 and 6 and since he will not pitch in games 5 and 6  therefore the Cubs will win it all by game 6..

as far as tomorrow nights matchups? the Indians lose this game and will be down 2-1 at this point because they will be facing none other than 2016 Cy Young winner Kyle Hendricks. where the Cubs wont have to face Kluber and will be facing Josh Tomlin who has a 4.40 ERA during the regular season  instead so that will be no problem.

whats really odd about this Indians team is it is very comparable to the Cavs team from two years ago in the NBA championship series against the warriors. The cavs were missing their second and third best players in that series so the odds were long and very stacked against them. well same with the Indians. They dont have their second and third best pitchers available due to season ending injurys.How ironic huh? what are those odds of happening?

Indians face troubling signs at Wrigley Field

sorry Indian fans,maybe next year when your starting rotation is healthy but not this year.


----------



## EriktheRed

LA RAM FAN said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, bandwagons and it's been so long since they won they are due, aside.  Now the Indians and the Cubs are tied one game apiece.  They are off today.  If there's anybody who wants to talk about the game.... Who's pitching tomorrow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel very confidant actually that the Cubs will win the world series.I forgot that the really good pitcher the Indians have Kluber,he will only be available for games four and seven.
> 
> He is the only starter that will cause the Cubs problems,that is why they will win. They wont face him tomorrow in game three so they will be up 2-1 at that point. Then when they face him in game four,lets just assume the Cubs lose that game.series is tied two to two at that point.
> 
> well the Cubs would not face him again till game seven IF it went that far but it wont simply because they wont have to face Kluber in games 5 and 6 and since he will not pitch in games 5 and 6  therefore the Cubs will win it all by game 6..
> 
> as far as tomorrow nights matchups? the Indians lose this game and will be down 2-1 at this point because they will be facing none other than 2016 Cy Young winner Kyle Hendricks. where the Cubs wont have to face Kluber and will be facing Josh Tomlin who has a 4.40 ERA during the regular season  instead so that will be no problem.
> 
> whats really odd about this Indians team is it is very comparable to the Cavs team from two years ago in the NBA championship series against the warriors. The cavs were missing their second and third best players in that series so the odds were long and very stacked against them. well same with the Indians. They dont have their second and third best pitchers available due to season ending injurys.How ironic huh? what are those odds of happening?
> 
> Indians face troubling signs at Wrigley Field
> 
> sorry Indian fans,maybe next year when your starting rotation is healthy but not this year.
Click to expand...



Good arguments, but being a Cubs fan has taught me to never say, "they got this" until they actually get it.


----------



## GHook93

BuckToothMoron said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Four games to two.  First pennant since *1945*.
> 
> Relish it Cub fans.  You sure paid yer dues.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they lose, I hope the 4th loss comes in Wrigley, I hope they have a big lead that is blown in the 9th inning. I'm not a big baseball fan but I love seeing home fans disappointed in the World Series, but it's nothing personal cubby fans.
Click to expand...


You like to see home town fans disappointed. You weren't hugged much as a child were you?


----------



## BuckToothMoron

GHook93 said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Four games to two.  First pennant since *1945*.
> 
> Relish it Cub fans.  You sure paid yer dues.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they lose, I hope the 4th loss comes in Wrigley, I hope they have a big lead that is blown in the 9th inning. I'm not a big baseball fan but I love seeing home fans disappointed in the World Series, but it's nothing personal cubby fans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You like to see home town fans disappointed. You weren't hugged much as a child were you?
Click to expand...


Aw come on. You don't think it's funny to see an entire grandstand staring down at the diamond looking like their dog just died?


----------



## GHook93

BuckToothMoron said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Four games to two.  First pennant since *1945*.
> 
> Relish it Cub fans.  You sure paid yer dues.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they lose, I hope the 4th loss comes in Wrigley, I hope they have a big lead that is blown in the 9th inning. I'm not a big baseball fan but I love seeing home fans disappointed in the World Series, but it's nothing personal cubby fans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You like to see home town fans disappointed. You weren't hugged much as a child were you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aw come on. You don't think it's funny to see an entire grandstand staring down at the diamond looking like their dog just died?
Click to expand...


I can honestly say I don't. I like to see certain teams lose (GB, Cards, Blues, Vikings), but I don't take pride is seeing them down.


I take it back. 2 fan bases I hate. SF and their smugness and Phil


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Pogo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've not changed my position once, dip shit. I've called you a bandwagoner "from the beginning."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I already explained why that isn't the case, and you just got done agreeing with me in your last post.
> 
> As I said --- interesting traffic circle in your head.  Especially with traffic going the wrong way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Making a blanket accusation (that makes no sense) is not "explaining". It's a lot of things rooted in your cowardice, but it's definitely not explaining. But let's get back on point; do you deny that you're a bandwagoner?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Schtick. I know Cubs fans, dude. I know what they've endured. I ain't hating on you for rooting for the Cubs; the simple reality is that you're a bandwagoner though. Just admit simple facts instead of doubling down on your assery.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

GHook93 said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Four games to two.  First pennant since *1945*.
> 
> Relish it Cub fans.  You sure paid yer dues.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they lose, I hope the 4th loss comes in Wrigley, I hope they have a big lead that is blown in the 9th inning. I'm not a big baseball fan but I love seeing home fans disappointed in the World Series, but it's nothing personal cubby fans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You like to see home town fans disappointed. You weren't hugged much as a child were you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aw come on. You don't think it's funny to see an entire grandstand staring down at the diamond looking like their dog just died?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can honestly say I don't. I like to see certain teams lose (GB, Cards, Blues, Vikings), but I don't take pride is seeing them down.
> 
> 
> I take it back. 2 fan bases I hate. SF and their smugness and Phil
Click to expand...


they got NOTHING on the cheatriots fans,fans that have no morals or conscience whatsoever supporting a bunch of cheaters like that.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

LA RAM FAN said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Four games to two.  First pennant since *1945*.
> 
> Relish it Cub fans.  You sure paid yer dues.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they lose, I hope the 4th loss comes in Wrigley, I hope they have a big lead that is blown in the 9th inning. I'm not a big baseball fan but I love seeing home fans disappointed in the World Series, but it's nothing personal cubby fans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You like to see home town fans disappointed. You weren't hugged much as a child were you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aw come on. You don't think it's funny to see an entire grandstand staring down at the diamond looking like their dog just died?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can honestly say I don't. I like to see certain teams lose (GB, Cards, Blues, Vikings), but I don't take pride is seeing them down.
> 
> 
> I take it back. 2 fan bases I hate. SF and their smugness and Phil
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they got NOTHING on the cheatriots fans,fans that have no morals or conscience whatsoever supporting a bunch of cheaters like that.
Click to expand...


Sure the patriots cheat, but let's be real here. If it were your team that got caught pulling all the shit they pulled but had won for Super Bowls in the last 15 years, you'd be cheering them on. Fans are Loyal before moral.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

BuckToothMoron said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they lose, I hope the 4th loss comes in Wrigley, I hope they have a big lead that is blown in the 9th inning. I'm not a big baseball fan but I love seeing home fans disappointed in the World Series, but it's nothing personal cubby fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You like to see home town fans disappointed. You weren't hugged much as a child were you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aw come on. You don't think it's funny to see an entire grandstand staring down at the diamond looking like their dog just died?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can honestly say I don't. I like to see certain teams lose (GB, Cards, Blues, Vikings), but I don't take pride is seeing them down.
> 
> 
> I take it back. 2 fan bases I hate. SF and their smugness and Phil
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they got NOTHING on the cheatriots fans,fans that have no morals or conscience whatsoever supporting a bunch of cheaters like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure the patriots cheat, but let's be real here. If it were your team that got caught pulling all the shit they pulled but had won for Super Bowls in the last 15 years, you'd be cheering them on. Fans are Loyal before moral.
Click to expand...


Not true at all. For example,the last 20 years I was a chargers fan.I turned to them after the Rams left LA.I have always loved them EXCEPT for when Marty SHITTENHIEMER was their coach. I refused to cheer them back then because the guy is an arrogant motherfucker and because I have morals and a conscience so that is not true at all.



I have also seen other people make false statements around here liek if Brady played for their team they would be fans of them which is pure BS as well because had they traded tom brady to the chargers like 5 years ago or so,i would have done the same thing i did when marty shittenheimer became their coach,root against them.

 Huggy is another one that said the same thing when someone posted that false statement to him a couple years ago when he was talking about brady being a cheater,he said that if the seahawks who he is a diehard fan of and has been for years since their inception had somehow lost their minds and traded away russel wilson for tom brady,then he would never support the seahawks again.

makes me ashamed to be an american the fact there are so many other there that have no morals or consceince and can cheer on cheaters liek that who have tainted the sport.

If it were not for the Rams moving back to LA this year,I would have nothing to do with the NFL same as i pretty much lost interest in football when the rams left LA.this was the first time in 20 years i got excited about the upcoming football season.

the ONE goo d thing that came out of the Rams leaving LA is that it wasnt the LOS ANGELES Rams that lost that superbowl to them which made me the happiest man alive when that happened depriving that evil bitch of getting another superbowl trophy.that would have tough for me to swallow having the LOS ANGELES Rams having a superbowl trophy stolen from me.the NFL rigged that game for them to win allowing them to mug the rams recievers.matter of fact one former NFL official said that was the worst officiated game he ever saw in his whole life.That he had seen high school football games much better officiated than that.

the NFL is as corrupt as our government is.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

LA RAM FAN said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I already explained why that isn't the case, and you just got done agreeing with me in your last post.
> 
> As I said --- interesting traffic circle in your head.  Especially with traffic going the wrong way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making a blanket accusation (that makes no sense) is not "explaining". It's a lot of things rooted in your cowardice, but it's definitely not explaining. But let's get back on point; do you deny that you're a bandwagoner?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Schtick. I know Cubs fans, dude. I know what they've endured. I ain't hating on you for rooting for the Cubs; the simple reality is that you're a bandwagoner though. Just admit simple facts instead of doubling down on your assery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


 I always suffered your incessant Rams talk and didn't pile on when Papageorgio rightfully let you have it. And that's how you repay me? By joining up with this butt fuck of a troll? Alright, then.


----------



## sealybobo

Pogo said:


> Four games to two.  First pennant since *1945*.
> 
> Relish it Cub fans.  You sure paid yer dues.
> 
> ​


1 to 0 in the 7th. Choke?


----------



## sealybobo

EriktheRed said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compost said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, bandwagons and it's been so long since they won they are due, aside.  Now the Indians and the Cubs are tied one game apiece.  They are off today.  If there's anybody who wants to talk about the game.... Who's pitching tomorrow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel very confidant actually that the Cubs will win the world series.I forgot that the really good pitcher the Indians have Kluber,he will only be available for games four and seven.
> 
> He is the only starter that will cause the Cubs problems,that is why they will win. They wont face him tomorrow in game three so they will be up 2-1 at that point. Then when they face him in game four,lets just assume the Cubs lose that game.series is tied two to two at that point.
> 
> well the Cubs would not face him again till game seven IF it went that far but it wont simply because they wont have to face Kluber in games 5 and 6 and since he will not pitch in games 5 and 6  therefore the Cubs will win it all by game 6..
> 
> as far as tomorrow nights matchups? the Indians lose this game and will be down 2-1 at this point because they will be facing none other than 2016 Cy Young winner Kyle Hendricks. where the Cubs wont have to face Kluber and will be facing Josh Tomlin who has a 4.40 ERA during the regular season  instead so that will be no problem.
> 
> whats really odd about this Indians team is it is very comparable to the Cavs team from two years ago in the NBA championship series against the warriors. The cavs were missing their second and third best players in that series so the odds were long and very stacked against them. well same with the Indians. They dont have their second and third best pitchers available due to season ending injurys.How ironic huh? what are those odds of happening?
> 
> Indians face troubling signs at Wrigley Field
> 
> sorry Indian fans,maybe next year when your starting rotation is healthy but not this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good arguments, but being a Cubs fan has taught me to never say, "they got this" until they actually get it.
Click to expand...

I remember in 84 the tigers were the best all year and I never felt good until they actually won it all. And we haven't won since. But at least I've seen one in my lifetime.

But you have seen bears championships and I've never seen the lions win a superbowl


----------



## BuckToothMoron

LA RAM FAN said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You like to see home town fans disappointed. You weren't hugged much as a child were you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aw come on. You don't think it's funny to see an entire grandstand staring down at the diamond looking like their dog just died?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can honestly say I don't. I like to see certain teams lose (GB, Cards, Blues, Vikings), but I don't take pride is seeing them down.
> 
> 
> I take it back. 2 fan bases I hate. SF and their smugness and Phil
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they got NOTHING on the cheatriots fans,fans that have no morals or conscience whatsoever supporting a bunch of cheaters like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure the patriots cheat, but let's be real here. If it were your team that got caught pulling all the shit they pulled but had won for Super Bowls in the last 15 years, you'd be cheering them on. Fans are Loyal before moral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not true at all. For example,the last 20 years I was a chargers fan.I turned to them after the Rams left LA.I have always loved them EXCEPT for when Marty SHITTENHIEMER was their coach. I refused to cheer them back then because the guy is an arrogant motherfucker and because I have morals and a conscience so that is not true at all.
> 
> 
> 
> I have also seen other people make false statements around here liek if Brady played for their team they would be fans of them which is pure BS as well because had they traded tom brady to the chargers like 5 years ago or so,i would have done the same thing i did when marty shittenheimer became their coach,root against them.
> 
> Huggy is another one that said the same thing when someone posted that false statement to him a couple years ago when he was talking about brady being a cheater,he said that if the seahawks who he is a diehard fan of and has been for years since their inception had somehow lost their minds and traded away russel wilson for tom brady,then he would never support the seahawks again.
> 
> makes me ashamed to be an american the fact there are so many other there that have no morals or consceince and can cheer on cheaters liek that who have tainted the sport.
> 
> If it were not for the Rams moving back to LA this year,I would have nothing to do with the NFL same as i pretty much lost interest in football when the rams left LA.this was the first time in 20 years i got excited about the upcoming football season.
> 
> the ONE goo d thing that came out of the Rams leaving LA is that it wasnt the LOS ANGELES Rams that lost that superbowl to them which made me the happiest man alive when that happened depriving that evil bitch of getting another superbowl trophy.that would have tough for me to swallow having the LOS ANGELES Rams having a superbowl trophy stolen from me.the NFL rigged that game for them to win allowing them to mug the rams recievers.matter of fact one former NFL official said that was the worst officiated game he ever saw in his whole life.That he had seen high school football games much better officiated than that.
> 
> the NFL is as corrupt as our government is.
Click to expand...


The government is corrupt and you're a fickle fair weather fan. Sounds like all the teams you root for are losers. Hmm...makes me wonder what you are....


----------



## Pogo

sealybobo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Four games to two.  First pennant since *1945*.
> 
> Relish it Cub fans.  You sure paid yer dues.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 1 to 0 in the 7th. Choke?
Click to expand...


There's no such thing as "choke" in a 1-0 game.
Unless you count the hack commentators trying to ignore every time a pitch right down broadway is called a ball.

I'm surprised to see Mini Mart back in baseball, with his .061 average.


----------



## Pogo

GHook93 said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Four games to two.  First pennant since *1945*.
> 
> Relish it Cub fans.  You sure paid yer dues.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they lose, I hope the 4th loss comes in Wrigley, I hope they have a big lead that is blown in the 9th inning. I'm not a big baseball fan but I love seeing home fans disappointed in the World Series, but it's nothing personal cubby fans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You like to see home town fans disappointed. You weren't hugged much as a child were you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aw come on. You don't think it's funny to see an entire grandstand staring down at the diamond looking like their dog just died?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can honestly say I don't. I like to see certain teams lose (GB, Cards, Blues, Vikings), but I don't take pride is seeing them down.
> 
> 
> I take it back. 2 fan bases I hate. SF and their smugness and Phil
Click to expand...


You ain't seen "smug" until you've watched Breves fans and their unison wankwave.


----------



## sealybobo

Pogo said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Four games to two.  First pennant since *1945*.
> 
> Relish it Cub fans.  You sure paid yer dues.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 1 to 0 in the 7th. Choke?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's no such thing as "choke" in a 1-0 game.
> Unless you count the hack commentators trying to ignore every time a pitch right down broadway is called a ball.
> 
> I'm surprised to see Mini Mart back in baseball, with his .061 average.
Click to expand...

I'm talking about having the best record and then not winning it all. Like the golden state warriors did last year.

No one will remember strikes were called balls. They'll only remember the curse continues.

I'm Greek. You should have let that Greeks goat in the game.


----------



## Compost

Indian pitching was not an insurmountable problem last night.  Starter Tomlin lasted only about 4 innings, then Miller and Shaw and Allen wrapped it up.  This is turning into a very interesting series.


----------



## Pogo

Compost said:


> Indian pitching was not an insurmountable problem last night.  Starter Tomlin lasted only about 4 innings, then Miller and Shaw and Allen wrapped it up.  This is turning into a very interesting series.



Day gonna run outta pitching. 

Whelp --- no joy in Mudville.  For now....


----------



## Pogo

sealybobo said:


> I'm talking about having the best record and then not winning it all



That hasn't happened yet, now has it?




sealybobo said:


> Like the golden state warriors did last year.



Wooden know.  I believe that's basketball.  Basketball is irrelevant.




sealybobo said:


> I'm Greek. You should have let that Greeks goat in the game.



uhhh...... yeah OK


----------



## sealybobo

Pogo said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about having the best record and then not winning it all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That hasn't happened yet, now has it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like the golden state warriors did last year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wooden know.  I believe that's basketball.  Basketball is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Greek. You should have let that Greeks goat in the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uhhh...... yeah OK
Click to expand...

You do know about the curse that Greek put on the cubs for not letting his goat in the game, yes?


----------



## Pogo

sealybobo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about having the best record and then not winning it all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That hasn't happened yet, now has it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like the golden state warriors did last year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wooden know.  I believe that's basketball.  Basketball is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Greek. You should have let that Greeks goat in the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uhhh...... yeah OK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know about the curse that Greek put on the cubs for not letting his goat in the game, yes?
Click to expand...


Not really.
I have heard about the goat and all but had no idea he was Greek.
Why, is that significant?

Anyway whoever he was, I'm not the one who denied him entry.  I didn't exist at the time.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

BuckToothMoron said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aw come on. You don't think it's funny to see an entire grandstand staring down at the diamond looking like their dog just died?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can honestly say I don't. I like to see certain teams lose (GB, Cards, Blues, Vikings), but I don't take pride is seeing them down.
> 
> 
> I take it back. 2 fan bases I hate. SF and their smugness and Phil
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they got NOTHING on the cheatriots fans,fans that have no morals or conscience whatsoever supporting a bunch of cheaters like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure the patriots cheat, but let's be real here. If it were your team that got caught pulling all the shit they pulled but had won for Super Bowls in the last 15 years, you'd be cheering them on. Fans are Loyal before moral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not true at all. For example,the last 20 years I was a chargers fan.I turned to them after the Rams left LA.I have always loved them EXCEPT for when Marty SHITTENHIEMER was their coach. I refused to cheer them back then because the guy is an arrogant motherfucker and because I have morals and a conscience so that is not true at all.
> 
> 
> 
> I have also seen other people make false statements around here liek if Brady played for their team they would be fans of them which is pure BS as well because had they traded tom brady to the chargers like 5 years ago or so,i would have done the same thing i did when marty shittenheimer became their coach,root against them.
> 
> Huggy is another one that said the same thing when someone posted that false statement to him a couple years ago when he was talking about brady being a cheater,he said that if the seahawks who he is a diehard fan of and has been for years since their inception had somehow lost their minds and traded away russel wilson for tom brady,then he would never support the seahawks again.
> 
> makes me ashamed to be an american the fact there are so many other there that have no morals or consceince and can cheer on cheaters liek that who have tainted the sport.
> 
> If it were not for the Rams moving back to LA this year,I would have nothing to do with the NFL same as i pretty much lost interest in football when the rams left LA.this was the first time in 20 years i got excited about the upcoming football season.
> 
> the ONE goo d thing that came out of the Rams leaving LA is that it wasnt the LOS ANGELES Rams that lost that superbowl to them which made me the happiest man alive when that happened depriving that evil bitch of getting another superbowl trophy.that would have tough for me to swallow having the LOS ANGELES Rams having a superbowl trophy stolen from me.the NFL rigged that game for them to win allowing them to mug the rams recievers.matter of fact one former NFL official said that was the worst officiated game he ever saw in his whole life.That he had seen high school football games much better officiated than that.
> 
> the NFL is as corrupt as our government is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The government is corrupt and you're a fickle fair weather fan. Sounds like all the teams you root for are losers. Hmm...makes me wonder what you are....
Click to expand...


Fickle fair weather fan? Now THAT is some funny stuff.

you obviously dont know anything about me other than I have morals and a conscience unlike all those sick asshole fans in new england.

That is hysterical stuff you say that I am a fickle fair weather fan the fact that I have "ALWAYS" LOVED the Cubs AND Royals and have always cheered them  both on ever since the early 80's  and stuck with them through thick and thin all those years when they were both the joke of the league with the worst record in baseball for so many years.

Lets see the Royals who have always been my favorite team in baseball since the 80's, all those years when they were horrible and the joke of baseball with the worst record in the league,i would still go to about 15 to 20 games a year all those years yet to YOUR logic,that makes me a fickle fair weather sports fan?oakkyyyyyyyyy

then you also say I only like losers.Lets see,my Royals were world series winners last year,the Cubs were NL champions this year and somehow according to your warped logic,I only like losers and am a fickle fair weather fan? oakkayyyyyyyy. you should start a comedy club with your ramblings.

you and Great Gatsby should get married,you two would make a perfect couple.you both call people who have rooted for the cubs ever since going all the way back to 80's when they had Ryan Sandberg who played for a lot of bad crappy teams,fair weather fickle fans for cheering on a loser for so many years and sticking with them despite that and still cheering them on when they are great.comedy gold.you guys kill me.what coolaid in the water are you two drinking?


you two dont even seem to even understand what a fair weather fickle fan is.





.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about having the best record and then not winning it all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That hasn't happened yet, now has it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like the golden state warriors did last year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wooden know.  I believe that's basketball.  Basketball is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Greek. You should have let that Greeks goat in the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uhhh...... yeah OK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know about the curse that Greek put on the cubs for not letting his goat in the game, yes?
Click to expand...


Lets hear the whole story.I know about the curse of the bambino in boston but the goat in chicago I have always been in the dark on.


----------



## PredFan

My wife's family is in Illinois so they are all Cubs fans, I have been a life long Cardinals fan so I'm not rooting for the Cubs or against them really. I want it to go right down to the bottom of the ninth in the 7th game.


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about having the best record and then not winning it all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That hasn't happened yet, now has it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like the golden state warriors did last year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wooden know.  I believe that's basketball.  Basketball is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Greek. You should have let that Greeks goat in the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uhhh...... yeah OK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know about the curse that Greek put on the cubs for not letting his goat in the game, yes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets hear the whole story.I know about the curse of the bambino in boston but the goat in chicago I have always been in the dark on.
Click to expand...

Greek takes goat to game. Stadium doesn't allow it in. Greek goat owner says "curse you. You'll never win again"


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TheGreatGatsby said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Making a blanket accusation (that makes no sense) is not "explaining". It's a lot of things rooted in your cowardice, but it's definitely not explaining. But let's get back on point; do you deny that you're a bandwagoner?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Schtick. I know Cubs fans, dude. I know what they've endured. I ain't hating on you for rooting for the Cubs; the simple reality is that you're a bandwagoner though. Just admit simple facts instead of doubling down on your assery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always suffered your incessant Rams talk and didn't pile on when Papageorgio rightfully let you have it. And that's how you repay me? By joining up with this butt fuck of a troll? Alright, then.
Click to expand...



You wouldnt have heard it for so long from me had you stopped smoking all that crack you were obviously on and ignored the facts that a CHILD could have  obviously seen that they were coming back.

USMB has the most ignorant sports fans like you  where logic and common sense doesnt register with them I swear.

trolling would be what YOU did back then,ignoring the FACTS that were so obvious which again even a child could easily have seen.

also this alleged troll you say is the ONLY one  on this thread  it seems to have  any logic and common sense what a die hard loyal Cubs fan is.you and pooper and others sure dont. that you have proved in this entire thread.

which again is no surprise since you blatantly ignored facts about the Rams coming back like so many other idiots here even though it was so obvious a three year old could have seen the obvious back then .


you are obviously butthurt he took you to school and proved you wrong but like so many other arrogant posters at USMB in the sports section,instead of being mature and admitting you are wrong,that  he took you to school,you get into childish name calling over it.cool.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

LA RAM FAN said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can honestly say I don't. I like to see certain teams lose (GB, Cards, Blues, Vikings), but I don't take pride is seeing them down.
> 
> 
> I take it back. 2 fan bases I hate. SF and their smugness and Phil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they got NOTHING on the cheatriots fans,fans that have no morals or conscience whatsoever supporting a bunch of cheaters like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure the patriots cheat, but let's be real here. If it were your team that got caught pulling all the shit they pulled but had won for Super Bowls in the last 15 years, you'd be cheering them on. Fans are Loyal before moral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not true at all. For example,the last 20 years I was a chargers fan.I turned to them after the Rams left LA.I have always loved them EXCEPT for when Marty SHITTENHIEMER was their coach. I refused to cheer them back then because the guy is an arrogant motherfucker and because I have morals and a conscience so that is not true at all.
> 
> 
> 
> I have also seen other people make false statements around here liek if Brady played for their team they would be fans of them which is pure BS as well because had they traded tom brady to the chargers like 5 years ago or so,i would have done the same thing i did when marty shittenheimer became their coach,root against them.
> 
> Huggy is another one that said the same thing when someone posted that false statement to him a couple years ago when he was talking about brady being a cheater,he said that if the seahawks who he is a diehard fan of and has been for years since their inception had somehow lost their minds and traded away russel wilson for tom brady,then he would never support the seahawks again.
> 
> makes me ashamed to be an american the fact there are so many other there that have no morals or consceince and can cheer on cheaters liek that who have tainted the sport.
> 
> If it were not for the Rams moving back to LA this year,I would have nothing to do with the NFL same as i pretty much lost interest in football when the rams left LA.this was the first time in 20 years i got excited about the upcoming football season.
> 
> the ONE goo d thing that came out of the Rams leaving LA is that it wasnt the LOS ANGELES Rams that lost that superbowl to them which made me the happiest man alive when that happened depriving that evil bitch of getting another superbowl trophy.that would have tough for me to swallow having the LOS ANGELES Rams having a superbowl trophy stolen from me.the NFL rigged that game for them to win allowing them to mug the rams recievers.matter of fact one former NFL official said that was the worst officiated game he ever saw in his whole life.That he had seen high school football games much better officiated than that.
> 
> the NFL is as corrupt as our government is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The government is corrupt and you're a fickle fair weather fan. Sounds like all the teams you root for are losers. Hmm...makes me wonder what you are....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fickle fair weather fan? Now THAT is some funny stuff.
> 
> you obviously dont know anything about me other than I have morals and a conscience unlike all those sick asshole fans in new england.
> 
> That is hysterical stuff you say that I am a fickle fair weather fan the fact that I have "ALWAYS" LOVED the Cubs AND Royals and have always cheered them  both on ever since the early 80's  and stuck with them through thick and thin all those years when they were both the joke of the league with the worst record in baseball for so many years.
> 
> Lets see the Royals who have always been my favorite team in baseball since the 80's, all those years when they were horrible and the joke of baseball with the worst record in the league,i would still go to about 15 to 20 games a year all those years yet to YOUR logic,that makes me a fickle fair weather sports fan?oakkyyyyyyyyy
> 
> then you also say I only like losers.Lets see,my Royals were world series winners last year,the Cubs were NL champions this year and somehow according to your warped logic,I only like losers and am a fickle fair weather fan? oakkayyyyyyyy. you should start a comedy club with your ramblings.
> 
> you and Great Gatsby should get married,you two would make a perfect couple.you both call people who have rooted for the cubs ever since going all the way back to 80's when they had Ryan Sandberg who played for a lot of bad crappy teams,fair weather fickle fans for cheering on a loser for so many years and sticking with them despite that and still cheering them on when they are great.comedy gold.you guys kill me.what coolaid in the water are you two drinking?
> 
> 
> you two dont even seem to even understand what a fair weather fickle fan is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Ok, you're not a fickle fair weather fan, you're an idiot who backs losers. Feel better?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

LA RAM FAN said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schtick. I know Cubs fans, dude. I know what they've endured. I ain't hating on you for rooting for the Cubs; the simple reality is that you're a bandwagoner though. Just admit simple facts instead of doubling down on your assery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always suffered your incessant Rams talk and didn't pile on when Papageorgio rightfully let you have it. And that's how you repay me? By joining up with this butt fuck of a troll? Alright, then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldnt have heard it for so long from me had you stopped smoking all that crack you were obviously on and ignored the facts that a CHILD could have  obviously seen that they were coming back.
> 
> USMB has the most ignorant sports fans like you  where logic and common sense doesnt register with them I swear.
> 
> trolling would be what YOU did back then,ignoring the FACTS that were so obvious which again even a child could easily have seen.
> 
> also this alleged troll you say is the ONLY one  on this thread  it seems to have  any logic and common sense what a die hard loyal Cubs fan is.you and pooper and others sure dont. that you have proved in this entire thread.
> 
> which again is no surprise since you blatantly ignored facts about the Rams coming back like so many other idiots here even though it was so obvious a three year old could have seen the obvious back then .
> 
> 
> you are obviously butthurt he took you to school and proved you wrong but like so many other arrogant posters at USMB in the sports section,instead of being mature and admitting you are wrong,that  he took you to school,you get into childish name calling over it.cool.
Click to expand...


You just ramble on like a crazy old homeless guy, honestly.


----------



## Pogo

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about having the best record and then not winning it all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That hasn't happened yet, now has it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like the golden state warriors did last year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wooden know.  I believe that's basketball.  Basketball is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Greek. You should have let that Greeks goat in the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uhhh...... yeah OK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know about the curse that Greek put on the cubs for not letting his goat in the game, yes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets hear the whole story.I know about the curse of the bambino in boston but the goat in chicago I have always been in the dark on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Greek takes goat to game. Stadium doesn't allow it in. Greek goat owner says "curse you. You'll never win again"
Click to expand...


Again --- how is "Greek" relevant in this?


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> That is hysterical stuff you say that I am a fickle fair weather fan the fact that I have "ALWAYS" LOVED the Cubs





LA RAM FAN said:


> would be great if it were the pirates or at least get there.My Royals finally got there for the first time in 30 years.*Now lets have it be the pirates,my favorite team in the NL.*


----------



## TheOldSchool

Poor Cubs fans.  Down 7 - 1 in the 7th, about to go down 3 -1 in the series.


----------



## Pogo

Whelp --- clearly what happened here is that I've been in a hotel and therefore have a TV to catch a couple of Wrigley games. The good nooz for the Cubs is I'll be leaving tomorrow and hence won't see any more games.  That should turn it around.

And the good nooz for me is I won't have to endure any more of that flaming hack Joe Buck with his insipid yammering.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Pogo said:


> Whelp --- clearly what happened here is that I've been in a hotel and therefore have a TV to catch a couple of Wrigley games. The good nooz for the Cubs is I'll be leaving tomorrow and hence won't see any more games.  That should turn it around.
> 
> And the good nooz for me is I won't have to endure any more of that flaming hack Joe Buck with his insipid yammering.



A bandwagoner Cubs fan believing he's the curse


----------



## TheOldSchool

The curse lives on


----------



## Pogo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whelp --- clearly what happened here is that I've been in a hotel and therefore have a TV to catch a couple of Wrigley games. The good nooz for the Cubs is I'll be leaving tomorrow and hence won't see any more games.  That should turn it around.
> 
> And the good nooz for me is I won't have to endure any more of that flaming hack Joe Buck with his insipid yammering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bandwagoner Cubs fan believing he's the curse
Click to expand...


Poor troll boy.  No one will pay attention to him no matter what he tries.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Pogo said:


> The good nooz for the Cubs is I'll be leaving tomorrow and hence won't see any more games. That should turn it around.



*A bandwagoner Cubs fan believing he's the curse! *


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Stupid Pogo


----------



## LA RAM FAN

BuckToothMoron said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> they got NOTHING on the cheatriots fans,fans that have no morals or conscience whatsoever supporting a bunch of cheaters like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure the patriots cheat, but let's be real here. If it were your team that got caught pulling all the shit they pulled but had won for Super Bowls in the last 15 years, you'd be cheering them on. Fans are Loyal before moral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not true at all. For example,the last 20 years I was a chargers fan.I turned to them after the Rams left LA.I have always loved them EXCEPT for when Marty SHITTENHIEMER was their coach. I refused to cheer them back then because the guy is an arrogant motherfucker and because I have morals and a conscience so that is not true at all.
> 
> 
> 
> I have also seen other people make false statements around here liek if Brady played for their team they would be fans of them which is pure BS as well because had they traded tom brady to the chargers like 5 years ago or so,i would have done the same thing i did when marty shittenheimer became their coach,root against them.
> 
> Huggy is another one that said the same thing when someone posted that false statement to him a couple years ago when he was talking about brady being a cheater,he said that if the seahawks who he is a diehard fan of and has been for years since their inception had somehow lost their minds and traded away russel wilson for tom brady,then he would never support the seahawks again.
> 
> makes me ashamed to be an american the fact there are so many other there that have no morals or consceince and can cheer on cheaters liek that who have tainted the sport.
> 
> If it were not for the Rams moving back to LA this year,I would have nothing to do with the NFL same as i pretty much lost interest in football when the rams left LA.this was the first time in 20 years i got excited about the upcoming football season.
> 
> the ONE goo d thing that came out of the Rams leaving LA is that it wasnt the LOS ANGELES Rams that lost that superbowl to them which made me the happiest man alive when that happened depriving that evil bitch of getting another superbowl trophy.that would have tough for me to swallow having the LOS ANGELES Rams having a superbowl trophy stolen from me.the NFL rigged that game for them to win allowing them to mug the rams recievers.matter of fact one former NFL official said that was the worst officiated game he ever saw in his whole life.That he had seen high school football games much better officiated than that.
> 
> the NFL is as corrupt as our government is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The government is corrupt and you're a fickle fair weather fan. Sounds like all the teams you root for are losers. Hmm...makes me wonder what you are....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fickle fair weather fan? Now THAT is some funny stuff.
> 
> you obviously dont know anything about me other than I have morals and a conscience unlike all those sick asshole fans in new england.
> 
> That is hysterical stuff you say that I am a fickle fair weather fan the fact that I have "ALWAYS" LOVED the Cubs AND Royals and have always cheered them  both on ever since the early 80's  and stuck with them through thick and thin all those years when they were both the joke of the league with the worst record in baseball for so many years.
> 
> Lets see the Royals who have always been my favorite team in baseball since the 80's, all those years when they were horrible and the joke of baseball with the worst record in the league,i would still go to about 15 to 20 games a year all those years yet to YOUR logic,that makes me a fickle fair weather sports fan?oakkyyyyyyyyy
> 
> then you also say I only like losers.Lets see,my Royals were world series winners last year,the Cubs were NL champions this year and somehow according to your warped logic,I only like losers and am a fickle fair weather fan? oakkayyyyyyyy. you should start a comedy club with your ramblings.
> 
> you and Great Gatsby should get married,you two would make a perfect couple.you both call people who have rooted for the cubs ever since going all the way back to 80's when they had Ryan Sandberg who played for a lot of bad crappy teams,fair weather fickle fans for cheering on a loser for so many years and sticking with them despite that and still cheering them on when they are great.comedy gold.you guys kill me.what coolaid in the water are you two drinking?
> 
> 
> you two dont even seem to even understand what a fair weather fickle fan is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, you're not a fickle fair weather fan, you're an idiot who backs losers. Feel better?
Click to expand...



Ok, you're not a fickle fair weather fan, you're an idiot who backs losers. Feel better?[/QUOT


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

LA RAM FAN said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure the patriots cheat, but let's be real here. If it were your team that got caught pulling all the shit they pulled but had won for Super Bowls in the last 15 years, you'd be cheering them on. Fans are Loyal before moral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not true at all. For example,the last 20 years I was a chargers fan.I turned to them after the Rams left LA.I have always loved them EXCEPT for when Marty SHITTENHIEMER was their coach. I refused to cheer them back then because the guy is an arrogant motherfucker and because I have morals and a conscience so that is not true at all.
> 
> 
> 
> I have also seen other people make false statements around here liek if Brady played for their team they would be fans of them which is pure BS as well because had they traded tom brady to the chargers like 5 years ago or so,i would have done the same thing i did when marty shittenheimer became their coach,root against them.
> 
> Huggy is another one that said the same thing when someone posted that false statement to him a couple years ago when he was talking about brady being a cheater,he said that if the seahawks who he is a diehard fan of and has been for years since their inception had somehow lost their minds and traded away russel wilson for tom brady,then he would never support the seahawks again.
> 
> makes me ashamed to be an american the fact there are so many other there that have no morals or consceince and can cheer on cheaters liek that who have tainted the sport.
> 
> If it were not for the Rams moving back to LA this year,I would have nothing to do with the NFL same as i pretty much lost interest in football when the rams left LA.this was the first time in 20 years i got excited about the upcoming football season.
> 
> the ONE goo d thing that came out of the Rams leaving LA is that it wasnt the LOS ANGELES Rams that lost that superbowl to them which made me the happiest man alive when that happened depriving that evil bitch of getting another superbowl trophy.that would have tough for me to swallow having the LOS ANGELES Rams having a superbowl trophy stolen from me.the NFL rigged that game for them to win allowing them to mug the rams recievers.matter of fact one former NFL official said that was the worst officiated game he ever saw in his whole life.That he had seen high school football games much better officiated than that.
> 
> the NFL is as corrupt as our government is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The government is corrupt and you're a fickle fair weather fan. Sounds like all the teams you root for are losers. Hmm...makes me wonder what you are....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fickle fair weather fan? Now THAT is some funny stuff.
> 
> you obviously dont know anything about me other than I have morals and a conscience unlike all those sick asshole fans in new england.
> 
> That is hysterical stuff you say that I am a fickle fair weather fan the fact that I have "ALWAYS" LOVED the Cubs AND Royals and have always cheered them  both on ever since the early 80's  and stuck with them through thick and thin all those years when they were both the joke of the league with the worst record in baseball for so many years.
> 
> Lets see the Royals who have always been my favorite team in baseball since the 80's, all those years when they were horrible and the joke of baseball with the worst record in the league,i would still go to about 15 to 20 games a year all those years yet to YOUR logic,that makes me a fickle fair weather sports fan?oakkyyyyyyyyy
> 
> then you also say I only like losers.Lets see,my Royals were world series winners last year,the Cubs were NL champions this year and somehow according to your warped logic,I only like losers and am a fickle fair weather fan? oakkayyyyyyyy. you should start a comedy club with your ramblings.
> 
> you and Great Gatsby should get married,you two would make a perfect couple.you both call people who have rooted for the cubs ever since going all the way back to 80's when they had Ryan Sandberg who played for a lot of bad crappy teams,fair weather fickle fans for cheering on a loser for so many years and sticking with them despite that and still cheering them on when they are great.comedy gold.you guys kill me.what coolaid in the water are you two drinking?
> 
> 
> you two dont even seem to even understand what a fair weather fickle fan is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, you're not a fickle fair weather fan, you're an idiot who backs losers. Feel better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, you're not a fickle fair weather fan, you're an idiot who backs losers. Feel better?[/QUOT
Click to expand...



Mirroring Pogo


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TheGreatGatsby said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schtick. I know Cubs fans, dude. I know what they've endured. I ain't hating on you for rooting for the Cubs; the simple reality is that you're a bandwagoner though. Just admit simple facts instead of doubling down on your assery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always suffered your incessant Rams talk and didn't pile on when Papageorgio rightfully let you have it. And that's how you repay me? By joining up with this butt fuck of a troll? Alright, then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldnt have heard it for so long from me had you stopped smoking all that crack you were obviously on and ignored the facts that a CHILD could have  obviously seen that they were coming back.
> 
> USMB has the most ignorant sports fans like you  where logic and common sense doesnt register with them I swear.
> 
> trolling would be what YOU did back then,ignoring the FACTS that were so obvious which again even a child could easily have seen.
> 
> also this alleged troll you say is the ONLY one  on this thread  it seems to have  any logic and common sense what a die hard loyal Cubs fan is.you and pooper and others sure dont. that you have proved in this entire thread.
> 
> which again is no surprise since you blatantly ignored facts about the Rams coming back like so many other idiots here even though it was so obvious a three year old could have seen the obvious back then .
> 
> 
> you are obviously butthurt he took you to school and proved you wrong but like so many other arrogant posters at USMB in the sports section,instead of being mature and admitting you are wrong,that  he took you to school,you get into childish name calling over it.cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just ramble on like a crazy old homeless guy, honestly.
Click to expand...


I remembered after my post that you have reading comprehension problems and can only handle a couple of sentences at a time. so here it is for you short and sweet this time.

He took you to school,you lost the argument and kept digging yourself a grave in defeat..you are butthurt over that as we both know so like a kid you called him a a troll? might want to take a look in the mirror same as that other troll I took to school that insults in defeat as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TheGreatGatsby said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not true at all. For example,the last 20 years I was a chargers fan.I turned to them after the Rams left LA.I have always loved them EXCEPT for when Marty SHITTENHIEMER was their coach. I refused to cheer them back then because the guy is an arrogant motherfucker and because I have morals and a conscience so that is not true at all.
> 
> 
> 
> I have also seen other people make false statements around here liek if Brady played for their team they would be fans of them which is pure BS as well because had they traded tom brady to the chargers like 5 years ago or so,i would have done the same thing i did when marty shittenheimer became their coach,root against them.
> 
> Huggy is another one that said the same thing when someone posted that false statement to him a couple years ago when he was talking about brady being a cheater,he said that if the seahawks who he is a diehard fan of and has been for years since their inception had somehow lost their minds and traded away russel wilson for tom brady,then he would never support the seahawks again.
> 
> makes me ashamed to be an american the fact there are so many other there that have no morals or consceince and can cheer on cheaters liek that who have tainted the sport.
> 
> If it were not for the Rams moving back to LA this year,I would have nothing to do with the NFL same as i pretty much lost interest in football when the rams left LA.this was the first time in 20 years i got excited about the upcoming football season.
> 
> the ONE goo d thing that came out of the Rams leaving LA is that it wasnt the LOS ANGELES Rams that lost that superbowl to them which made me the happiest man alive when that happened depriving that evil bitch of getting another superbowl trophy.that would have tough for me to swallow having the LOS ANGELES Rams having a superbowl trophy stolen from me.the NFL rigged that game for them to win allowing them to mug the rams recievers.matter of fact one former NFL official said that was the worst officiated game he ever saw in his whole life.That he had seen high school football games much better officiated than that.
> 
> the NFL is as corrupt as our government is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The government is corrupt and you're a fickle fair weather fan. Sounds like all the teams you root for are losers. Hmm...makes me wonder what you are....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fickle fair weather fan? Now THAT is some funny stuff.
> 
> you obviously dont know anything about me other than I have morals and a conscience unlike all those sick asshole fans in new england.
> 
> That is hysterical stuff you say that I am a fickle fair weather fan the fact that I have "ALWAYS" LOVED the Cubs AND Royals and have always cheered them  both on ever since the early 80's  and stuck with them through thick and thin all those years when they were both the joke of the league with the worst record in baseball for so many years.
> 
> Lets see the Royals who have always been my favorite team in baseball since the 80's, all those years when they were horrible and the joke of baseball with the worst record in the league,i would still go to about 15 to 20 games a year all those years yet to YOUR logic,that makes me a fickle fair weather sports fan?oakkyyyyyyyyy
> 
> then you also say I only like losers.Lets see,my Royals were world series winners last year,the Cubs were NL champions this year and somehow according to your warped logic,I only like losers and am a fickle fair weather fan? oakkayyyyyyyy. you should start a comedy club with your ramblings.
> 
> you and Great Gatsby should get married,you two would make a perfect couple.you both call people who have rooted for the cubs ever since going all the way back to 80's when they had Ryan Sandberg who played for a lot of bad crappy teams,fair weather fickle fans for cheering on a loser for so many years and sticking with them despite that and still cheering them on when they are great.comedy gold.you guys kill me.what coolaid in the water are you two drinking?
> 
> 
> you two dont even seem to even understand what a fair weather fickle fan is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, you're not a fickle fair weather fan, you're an idiot who backs losers. Feel better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, you're not a fickle fair weather fan, you're an idiot who backs losers. Feel better?[/QUOT
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mirroring Pogo
Click to expand...


thats cause you BOTH have dug your graves here on this thread so why not tell the truth about you two trolls?

that was BRILLIANT when he did that to you so I decided to borrow and copy  his brilliance for that troll.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

LA RAM FAN said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> The government is corrupt and you're a fickle fair weather fan. Sounds like all the teams you root for are losers. Hmm...makes me wonder what you are....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fickle fair weather fan? Now THAT is some funny stuff.
> 
> you obviously dont know anything about me other than I have morals and a conscience unlike all those sick asshole fans in new england.
> 
> That is hysterical stuff you say that I am a fickle fair weather fan the fact that I have "ALWAYS" LOVED the Cubs AND Royals and have always cheered them  both on ever since the early 80's  and stuck with them through thick and thin all those years when they were both the joke of the league with the worst record in baseball for so many years.
> 
> Lets see the Royals who have always been my favorite team in baseball since the 80's, all those years when they were horrible and the joke of baseball with the worst record in the league,i would still go to about 15 to 20 games a year all those years yet to YOUR logic,that makes me a fickle fair weather sports fan?oakkyyyyyyyyy
> 
> then you also say I only like losers.Lets see,my Royals were world series winners last year,the Cubs were NL champions this year and somehow according to your warped logic,I only like losers and am a fickle fair weather fan? oakkayyyyyyyy. you should start a comedy club with your ramblings.
> 
> you and Great Gatsby should get married,you two would make a perfect couple.you both call people who have rooted for the cubs ever since going all the way back to 80's when they had Ryan Sandberg who played for a lot of bad crappy teams,fair weather fickle fans for cheering on a loser for so many years and sticking with them despite that and still cheering them on when they are great.comedy gold.you guys kill me.what coolaid in the water are you two drinking?
> 
> 
> you two dont even seem to even understand what a fair weather fickle fan is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, you're not a fickle fair weather fan, you're an idiot who backs losers. Feel better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, you're not a fickle fair weather fan, you're an idiot who backs losers. Feel better?[/QUOT
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mirroring Pogo
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats cause you BOTH have dug your graves here on this thread so why not tell the truth about you two trolls?
> 
> that was BRILLIANT when he did that to you so I decided to borrow and copy  his brilliance for that troll.
Click to expand...


Will the cubs lose in 5 or 6 games?


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> Nice win! Now, four more and the curse is gone.


Im rooting for the cubs. Chicago needs a championship Cleveland doesn't.

Although I recall Chicago having NFL, NBA and NHL championships and I don't recall Ohio ever winning a Superbowl or Stanley cup or world series so really fuck Chicago.

Chicago had 6 NBA championships and still its a shit hole what's a baseball championship going to do?


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice win! Now, four more and the curse is gone.
> 
> 
> 
> Im rooting for the cubs. Chicago needs a championship Cleveland doesn't.
> 
> Although I recall Chicago having NFL, NBA and NHL championships and I don't recall Ohio ever winning a Superbowl or Stanley cup or world series so really fuck Chicago.
> 
> Chicago had 6 NBA championships and still its a shit hole what's a baseball championship going to do?
Click to expand...


 Make it a winning shithole!


----------



## EriktheRed

Well, at least the Indians won't be doing their victory dance in Wrigley Field...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Pogo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whelp --- clearly what happened here is that I've been in a hotel and therefore have a TV to catch a couple of Wrigley games. The good nooz for the Cubs is I'll be leaving tomorrow and hence won't see any more games.  That should turn it around.
> 
> And the good nooz for me is I won't have to endure any more of that flaming hack Joe Buck with his insipid yammering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bandwagoner Cubs fan believing he's the curse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor troll boy.  No one will pay attention to him no matter what he tries.
Click to expand...



GG and buck tooth are butthurt they have been taken to school by us in our posts.when they are proven that their posts are  clueless ramblings and that they dont know what they are talking about,they start grasping at straws digging their graves in the process and after getting frustrated that they cant counter your facts you post,like children they go into name calling cause they cant stand toe to toe  in a debate.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

EriktheRed said:


> Well, at least the Indians won't be doing their victory dance in Wrigley Field...



Yeah I dont see a miracle happening and the Cubs winning it so again we are left saying -well there is always next year. The bright spot though is this year was different obviously than those other years where they would be up with a two nothing lead and just need one more win to go to the series in the fact this was the first time in over 70 years that they actually MADE it to the world series. This is a  young team that is going to be around for a long time. 

You also got to look at my Royals as an example.Just a couple years ago when they made it back to the world series for the first time in 29 years to face the Giants,they didnt win it either.It took them TWO tries to win the whole thing winning it the next year they made it back. The Cubs followed the blueprint the Royals took in building a championship team.No reason next time they make it back they cant win it all having been through it already and having the experience of going through it same as my Royals did.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

LA RAM FAN said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whelp --- clearly what happened here is that I've been in a hotel and therefore have a TV to catch a couple of Wrigley games. The good nooz for the Cubs is I'll be leaving tomorrow and hence won't see any more games.  That should turn it around.
> 
> And the good nooz for me is I won't have to endure any more of that flaming hack Joe Buck with his insipid yammering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bandwagoner Cubs fan believing he's the curse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor troll boy.  No one will pay attention to him no matter what he tries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> GG and buck tooth are butthurt they have been taken to school by us in our posts.when they are proven that their posts are  clueless ramblings and that they dont know what they are talking about,they start grasping at straws digging their graves in the process and after getting frustrated that they cant counter your facts you post,like children they go into name calling cause they cant stand toe to toe  in a debate.
Click to expand...


You're a rambling fool with little to no self awareness, honestly.


----------



## Pogo

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice win! Now, four more and the curse is gone.
> 
> 
> 
> Im rooting for the cubs. Chicago needs a championship Cleveland doesn't.
> 
> Although I recall Chicago having NFL, NBA and NHL championships and I don't recall Ohio ever winning a Superbowl or Stanley cup or world series so really fuck Chicago.
> 
> Chicago had 6 NBA championships and still its a shit hole what's a baseball championship going to do?
Click to expand...


Give it an accomplishment in a real sport.


----------



## EriktheRed

Addison Russell just hit a grand slam, making the score in game six 7-0 Cubs in the 3rd.

Call me crazy, but I believe a game 7 is a very real possibility.


----------



## mdk

EriktheRed said:


> Addison Russell just hit a grand slam, making the score in game six 7-0 Cubs in the 3rd.
> 
> Call me crazy, but I believe a game 7 is a very real possibility.



It was awesome! First Grand Slam in a WS game since 2005. Love it!


----------



## sealybobo

EriktheRed said:


> Addison Russell just hit a grand slam, making the score in game six 7-0 Cubs in the 3rd.
> 
> Call me crazy, but I believe a game 7 is a very real possibility.


The great choke will come in game 7. Game 7 won't be a blowout. It will be zero to zero into the 5th inning and a memorable mistake will cost one of these teams a world series. 

I'll be happy/sad for both teams.


----------



## sealybobo

If the cubs lose it will continue the curse. Karma says the cubs should win this. Cleveland already has a championship. But if that happens Cleveland will have blown it big time. Either way a Heartbreakers coming for one of these teams


----------



## Pogo

sealybobo said:


> If the cubs lose it will continue the curse. Karma says the cubs should win this. Cleveland already has a championship. But if that happens Cleveland will have blown it big time.



Not really.  Nobody expected Cleveland to get this far.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Cubs up 9-2. 

Come on Cubs, close the deal in game 7. The whole country needs something to cheer about together.


----------



## Manonthestreet

And We"LL SEE YOU TOMORROW NIGHT!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> If the cubs lose it will continue the curse. Karma says the cubs should win this. Cleveland already has a championship. But if that happens Cleveland will have blown it big time. Either way a Heartbreakers coming for one of these teams



The Cubs are the ones that deserve it the most.Cleveland has at least BEEN THERE to the world series in recent years plus the fact they won a championship last year in basketball.


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the cubs lose it will continue the curse. Karma says the cubs should win this. Cleveland already has a championship. But if that happens Cleveland will have blown it big time. Either way a Heartbreakers coming for one of these teams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cubs are the ones that deserve it the most.Cleveland has at least BEEN THERE to the world series in recent years plus the fact they won a championship last year in basketball.
Click to expand...

5 to 1.

Yea, that's too much winning for one city. Boy looks like Cleveland's going to choke. But if they come back it'll be Chicago who chokes. It ain't over till it's over


----------



## MaryL

Go cubbies, go!  Steve Goodman's soul must be at rest now, They aren't playing the blues in Chicago NOW.


----------



## sealybobo

MaryL said:


> Go cubbies, go!  Steve Goodman"s soul must be at rest now, They aren't playing the blues in Chicago NOW.


What's the score and inning?


----------



## MaryL

It's the final score that maters. Go Cubs.


----------



## sealybobo

MaryL said:


> It's the final score that maters. Go Cubs.


If even one runner gets on in the 9th inning the cubs schphinkters are going to tighten up so tight


----------



## Pogo

MaryL said:


> Go cubbies, go!  Steve Goodman"s soul must be at rest now, They aren't playing the blues in Chicago NOW.



Props for Steeve Goodman reference.


----------



## Papageorgio

This game is way too long! Go Cubs!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wyatt earp

Only 6 more strike outs to go



And the cubs finally did it 





.


----------



## sealybobo

bear513 said:


> Only 6 more strike outs to go
> 
> 
> 
> And the cubs finally did it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You trying to jinks it?


----------



## Papageorgio

Damn, 6-4! This is driving me crazy!


----------



## Papageorgio

Tied! Son of a ...


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> Tied! Son of a ...


What?


----------



## sealybobo

bear513 said:


> Only 6 more strike outs to go
> 
> 
> 
> And the cubs finally did it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Hahaha


----------



## IsaacNewton

They were that close. I think they'll lose now. I had an idea when they took Lester out it wasn't a good move. 

Ah well, maybe in another 108 years.


----------



## sealybobo

IsaacNewton said:


> They were that close. I think they'll lose now. I had an idea when they took Lester out it wasn't a good move.
> 
> Ah well, maybe in another 108 years.


You just had to know it was going to happen.


----------



## sealybobo

What happened?


----------



## Wyatt earp

IsaacNewton said:


> They were that close. I think they'll lose now. I had an idea when they took Lester out it wasn't a good move.
> 
> Ah well, maybe in another 108 years.




You like that shit huh? Just watch...

.


----------



## Papageorgio

IsaacNewton said:


> They were that close. I think they'll lose now. I had an idea when they took Lester out it wasn't a good move.
> 
> Ah well, maybe in another 108 years.



I said the same, Chapman was done before he came in.


----------



## Pogo

IsaacNewton said:


> They were that close. I think they'll lose now. I had an idea when they took Lester out it wasn't a good move.
> 
> Ah well, maybe in another 108 years.



Ah guys --- it's still tied.
Top 9, Cubs have a runner (Heyward) on first


Edit -- Heyward stole second and took third on wild throw.


----------



## Pogo

Whelp ---- it was almost predictable......



...... wait for it....



Tie score after regulation nine, and now it's RAINING.


----------



## Pogo

7-6 Cubs 10th inning  

Bases corroded, one out


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Pogo said:


> 7-6 Cubs 10th inning
> 
> Bases corroded, one out



Bandwagon bitch.


----------



## Pogo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7-6 Cubs 10th inning
> 
> Bases corroded, one out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bandwagon bitch.
Click to expand...


Pitcher looks in for the sign ...... here it is:



Another base hit, now 8-6 ..... Cleveland pitching change


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Pogo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7-6 Cubs 10th inning
> 
> Bases corroded, one out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bandwagon bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pitcher looks in for the sign ...... here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> Another base hit, now 8-6 ..... Cleveland pitching change
Click to expand...


You can posture; doesn't make you not a bandwagon bitch. I'm happy for the real Cub fans who have suffered long.


----------



## Papageorgio

Three outs to go! My stomach is done! I have no fingernails left.


----------



## Papageorgio

One down, two to go!


----------



## Pogo

Two down, one to go.....


----------



## Pogo

Yike.  Cleveland scores, now 8-7.  Pitching change.

The good news: the batter will be Mini Mart.


----------



## Papageorgio

No!No!No!


----------



## Pogo

DONE!


----------



## Papageorgio

UN-FREAKIN-BELIEVABLE!!!!!!!! 108 years in the making!


----------



## Pogo

On the Cubs radio broadcast just now:

"How 'bout that shit, wow!"  Live radio.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Sometimes being wrong is better than being right. Wow. Great series and ending.


----------



## SYTFE

Fuckin A Man


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Congrats, real long-suffering Cubs fans!

This isn't for bandwagoners like Pogo though.


----------



## IsaacNewton

The Chicago Cubs: Then and now


----------



## EriktheRed

IsaacNewton said:


> Sometimes being wrong is better than being right. Wow. Great series and ending.



Yup. This Cubs fan went to bed in disgust when it started raining (not just because of the blown lead; I have to get up early for work). I was open to be proven wrong, but I didn't feel like bringing myself up to be brought down again.

Never so happy to be wrong in me life.


----------



## sealybobo

That 8th inning was


EriktheRed said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes being wrong is better than being right. Wow. Great series and ending.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. This Cubs fan went to bed in disgust when it started raining (not just because of the blown lead; I have to get up early for work). I was open to be proven wrong, but I didn't feel like bringing myself up to be brought down again.
> 
> Never so happy to be wrong in me life.
Click to expand...

 Looked like they were cursed in the 8th


----------



## Pogo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Congrats, real long-suffering Cubs fans!
> 
> This isn't for bandwagoners like Pogo though.



Ahem...



Pogo said:


> There's no way the Cubs are "losing" to Cleveland. They're way too strong.



That's another thread, from when the WS was 0 to 0.

Bite me, Cardinal troll-boi.


----------



## Abishai100

*Dreams Deferred*

This is redemption for Cubs greats like Mark Grace, Ryne Sandberg, and Mark Prior.


Maybe the Cubs are the new Braves.


----------



## Pogo

Abishai100 said:


> Maybe the Cubs are the new Braves.




Eww.   That's cruel.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Ok so now it's time to have this guy throw out a first pitch next season, have the Cubs fans forgive him, and allow him to go on Ellen and Dr Phil and tell his story and everyone laugh about it. Have Ellen toss him a baseball from across the stage and he fumbles it and drops it.

Holy shit the Cubs won!


----------



## IsaacNewton

Here's the speech in the locker room during the rain delay that inspired the Cubs to win it.


----------



## IsaacNewton

https://www.yahoo.com/gma/grandpa-f...ears-cubs-190208129--abc-news-topstories.html

Man put an unopened beer in the refrigerator in 1984 and said he wouldn't open it until the Cubs won.


----------



## IsaacNewton

From game 5.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Congrats, real long-suffering Cubs fans!
> 
> This isn't for bandwagoners like Pogo though.



Yeah and what was it you were also saying that the Rams were never coming back to LA as well that even children knew was going to happen?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

LA RAM FAN said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, real long-suffering Cubs fans!
> 
> This isn't for bandwagoners like Pogo though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and what was it you were also saying that the Rams were never coming back to LA as well that even children knew was going to happen?
Click to expand...


They didn't move back to LA. They moved to LA.


----------



## Pogo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, real long-suffering Cubs fans!
> 
> This isn't for bandwagoners like Pogo though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and what was it you were also saying that the Rams were never coming back to LA as well that even children knew was going to happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't move back to LA. They moved to LA.
Click to expand...


Ahem.
>> The day following the conclusion of the 2015 regular season, the Rams, Oakland Raiders, and San Diego Chargers all filed to relocate to Los Angeles. The same day, the NFL announced that any franchise approved for relocation would need to pay a $550 million relocation fee.[60] On January 12, 2016, the NFL owners voted 30–2 to allow the Rams to return to Los Angeles.[61][62] <<  Wiki page, under the paragraph "2016:  Return to Los Angeles"

You must be a masochist.

You're also completely off topic.


----------



## Pogo

IsaacNewton said:


> Ok so now it's time to have this guy throw out a first pitch next season, have the Cubs fans forgive him, and allow him to go on Ellen and Dr Phil and tell his story and everyone laugh about it. Have Ellen toss him a baseball from across the stage and he fumbles it and drops it.
> 
> Holy shit the Cubs won!



I got a better idea --
Ellen tosses the ball to a waiting Steve Bartman, and out of nowhere comes Moises Alou to make a sliding catch.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Pogo said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so now it's time to have this guy throw out a first pitch next season, have the Cubs fans forgive him, and allow him to go on Ellen and Dr Phil and tell his story and everyone laugh about it. Have Ellen toss him a baseball from across the stage and he fumbles it and drops it.
> 
> Holy shit the Cubs won!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a better idea --
> Ellen tosses the ball to a waiting Steve Bartman, and out of nowhere comes Moises Alou to make a sliding catch.
Click to expand...


LOL  Yes that would work. Or Ellen has Bartman on an says he's getting a car and tosses the keys to him across the stage and Alou intercepts them.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, real long-suffering Cubs fans!
> 
> This isn't for bandwagoners like Pogo though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and what was it you were also saying that the Rams were never coming back to LA as well that even children knew was going to happen?
Click to expand...


oh and forgot to add on to even more to this informative post which is "Dont you EVER get tired of being proven wrong all the time here constantly getting your ass handed to you on a platter?"

USMB has the most ignorant sports fans heads down,the fact they could not see what was right in front of their eyes that even a child could back then on that. I wonder what kind of koolaide you guys drink around here?
 a very few open minded people back then told me back then-you make great points,i dont know why they wont look at all the facts you post and why they ignore them.oh well,thats their problem,in the end,you will get the last laugh on them.

which I did obviously just as they said.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

LA RAM FAN said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, real long-suffering Cubs fans!
> 
> This isn't for bandwagoners like Pogo though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and what was it you were also saying that the Rams were never coming back to LA as well that even children knew was going to happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh and forgot to add on to even more to this informative post which is "Dont you EVER get tired of being proven wrong all the time here constantly getting your ass handed to you on a platter?"
> 
> USMB has the most ignorant sports fans heads down,the fact they could not see what was right in front of their eyes that even a child could back then on that. I wonder what kind of koolaide you guys drink around here?
> a very few open minded people back then told me back then-you make great points,i dont know why they wont look at all the facts you post and why they ignore them.oh well,thats their problem,in the end,you will get the last laugh on them.
> 
> which I did obviously just as they said.
Click to expand...


You forgot that most people don't even read 9/10 of the stupid sh** you write.


----------

